# IUI With Vaginismus Part 45



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Lots of love ladies  

Amanda x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Me first!


Claire - This is when knicker checking commences. You'll be running to that loo like you have no idea because you felt a twinge or a cramp. Remember - all normal  
Wow - scan next week. That'll be fantastic! How exciting    

Well, rest up now and check out the list of things not to eat and drink. Caffeine free everything for the first 12 weeks! 

Oooh 27th January. You'll be looking like the turkey this christmas  


When is Deedee back? She's missing out again!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh yes, the knicker checking will dominate your life for at least the first 12 weeks. And you'll have af like twinges and pains, and convince yourself that you have an ectopic pregnancy, but it is just growing pains. Those first few weeks are _very_ stressful.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Tell me about it.  I've just been stuck in what was supposed to be a two hour meeting that went on for nearly three hours and I kept thinking I felt something wet and was desperate to do a knicker check but they kept droning on .  Anyway, all was fine and well.

I've just spoken to the cons, who I have to say sounded very smug.  I have to keep taking the metformin and folic acid, and go for a scan next Tuesday to confirm the pregnancy  and check it's in the right place, and he said something that sounded like pessaries  and mentioned some other thing that started with tricy...  No idea what.  I am officially terrified of this scan.

Then if that goes well I have to have another one done the following week to look for the heartbeat.

I am so so frightened.  But ecstatic at the same time.  And most of all, just relieved to be even given this chance.

xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Am having a bit of a nightmare.

We have a work away day on friday which is a day of activities in the country.  The only activity I know about is clay pigeon shooting and I've checked on the internet and you can't do that if pg.

I don't know what the other activities are, the boss wouldn't tell us the other week when we asked.  On the web site there is a real mix of stuff including mundane stuff like chocolate making to really active things that could result in physical exertion and/or falling over, and I don't know what has been picked.

I can't do a sickie because it will go down like a lead balloon but I don't want to endanger my precious bean.  Any advice?  Am thinking I could 'develop' a crick in my neck that means anything physical is off limits, although will have to learn to walk like quasi modo in the meantime. 

xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

HOLY S**T!!!!!!!!!!

WAY TO GO CLAIRE!       

What absolutely fan-bloody-tastic news to come home to, I am soooooo thrilled for you and DH. Savour this special time, it's wonderful. I remember taking my 5 pg tests with me everywhere and checking them every 5 minutes in case the second line faded  ( I still have them )

OMIGOD, Im shaking. I just want to give you a big hug. Oh yes, now the worries set in but it's all part and parcel of it Im afraid. 

There is no reason why things shouldnt be absolutely fine and Im sure they will be. Enjoy the journey, it's wonderful.

Love and hugs D x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I'd pull a sickie anyway, I think. Or could you get away with the excuse of car problems? Whatever you say will probably sound a bit lame, but the cricked neck story will probably have everyone speculating anyway.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Deedee - Welcome Back! How was the holiday!??! Did Hannah have a good time?

Claire - That is such a pickle. I think I would want to get out of it by any means possible. It's just not worth the risk. Hmmm, now let's think. What can we come up with   Some sort of injury at home rendering it impossible for such tasks. Something like a sprained ankle? Twisted your foot in your heels on the way home Thursday night and can't walk on your foot? Easy to then get one of those support things and hobble around if they insist you go along to spectate.

Isn't it scary how quickly I can come up with this stuff


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Welcome back Deedee!  How was your holiday?  I have the tests in the drawer at home and keep going to look at them.  

I speculated all evening on what to do with DH, and in the end we agreed that I'm a rubbish liar and that the only thing to do was to tell the truth.  I took my temp this morning and did another pg test (my fourth!) to be sure and then told my boss this morning.  She knew about the op anyway and that we were trying and I have sworn her to secrecy, explained about the miscarriage rate for me, etc.  As a result, I'm not going on the away day and she will tell everyone that I have another of my metformin upset stomachs.

I HATE that I've had to tell her but I decided it wasn't worth the risk of going along.  My acupuncturist was adamant last night that I wasn't going too.

Apparently the early scan next week is to check for ectopic as following the ov drilling my risks are higher. (acupuncturist explained it to me, something to do with my bits being moved around in the op)

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I'm glad you found a solution to the problem. So do you get the day off, or do you have to sit in the office on your own?

Deedee - welcome back! That was a quick holiday.  Did you have a good time? Did you spot any celebs?

Donna - is it nice to be reunited with dh and the boys?

Polly - how are you? Thinking of you... 

Annie -   Are you blooming now? 

Off to mother and toddler group this morning, then have MIL coming round this afternoon. Hope she behaves.

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Wow! your accupuncturist really knows her stuff! Did she do any needles on you last night? I can understand how annoying it must have felt to feel forced to share your news with your boss. I don't think you had much choice though. 

It's nice that you're able to have these early scans. It might be a bit reassuring for you to check things along each stage   Come on next week!

Emma - I do indeed have a wee bumpie now   Not quite at the blooming stage, but she's noticeable at last. Have fun with MIL today


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, hope you have fun with MIL today!

Annie, I expect you'll be 'blooming' very shortly!

Donna, are you back home now?

Hi Polly, how are you?

Deedee, I'm awaiting details of these destinations in the south of France!

I'm working from home tomorrow, which means watching DVDs!  Oh, I am reading Rebecca at your recommendations and I love it!  I'm about 3/4 through and Maxim has just made his big revelation (although I had guessed!), wow what a fantastic read!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Damn it - I still need to get a copy of that book! I'm reading Brenda Blethyn's auto-biog at the mo. Saw it lying around at MIL's and actually finding it an interesting read so far!

Claire - Good excuse to lay down with your feet raised tomorrow. Send all that blood flowing to beanie - or beanies  


How about a little maths problem to keep your grey matter revved tomorrow?

There are 7 girls in a bus.
Each girl has 7 backpacks.
In each backpack, there are 7 big cats.
For every big cat, there are 7 little cats.
Question: How many legs are there in the bus?


It took me five attempts


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm gonna go for either 14 because it doesn't say whether the backpacks are also on the bus, or 1,582.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

My guess is 14 too (I'm assuming it is one of those trick questions). I was too scared to post earlier in case that was a really stupid answer. Full marks to Claire for having a stab at it first. 

If it isn't 14 I'd like another go. I need more time to multiply all those 7s.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Nope, not even close girls.

you need to calculate the girls legs and all the cats legs! - good Luck!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Still at my aunts don't come back till sunday. Had lovely weather today so have been on the beach and worn the boys out Ryan was scared of the sea which suprised us becasue in febuary we had to stop him diving in.

Claire I am so glad you are having early scans I phoned them very reassuring. I didn't have pesseries but I have heard a little about them as far as I know they help reduce MC and can either go in the front ot back

Annie bump piccies please

Emma I hope MIL behaved

Deedee Welcome back how was your holiday? when is your scan?

Polly I hope all is ok? keep in touch (text me)

When I am home I was wondering if we could have a yahoo night? I really need to talk to you guys in real time I need some advice and a good old chat.

I was alos thinking about the meet, its my birthday in July so I was thinking we could have a spa day? But I have no idea if our preggie ladies can go to a spa? or how much these things cost? (could be out of my price range) any ideas?

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

18,193 legs


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

2758?

Donna - spa day sounds good. Or any kind of day really. 

Yahoo night sounds good too. I have it set up on my pc, but can't rememeber my password. Perhaps I can reregister with a new name/pasword etc.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Can't believe Annie has left us wondering for the night lol

I just have a few things that I would like to chat about and as I am coming to terms with the fact that you guys seem to be my only friends - which is sad I know and fills me with anger and hurt. You guys seem the best people for me to chat with ((hug))

Night all

Donna x x 
Off into Hastings tomorrow for some shopping and then taking the boys to a soft play place which they loved last time


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Aww Donna. I love that you feel you can come to us for a chat. I've still got my yahoo set up, so whenever you like  

A spa day sounds absolutely fantastic to me - surprise surprise   Us preggie ladies can definitely go. We just have to check which treatments are suitable.



Still not close on the answer. I am full of a cold this morning and need to have a chocolate fix to perk me up enough to explain the answer!!!

But, to get you started

7 girls with 2 legs each = 14

7 girls with 7 backpacks = 49 backpacks, but obviously no legs so we're still at 14

In each back pack is 7 little cats so ...... and keep going!

I'll do the rest later. Need to go blow my nose again!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - stop there!  I *will* work this out, if it kills me.  In my defence, last nights effort was after a couple of glasses of wine. Still feel stupid though.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

406?

(Then wondering if there is a bus driver too, so 408?)


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Oh I though I had completed the puzzle  

SO how much do spa days cost Annie? and where could we go? Hope you feel better

Claire how are you? Still on cloud 9 I bet

Polly hope your ok

Emma how are Will and Robin?

Deedee how was your holiday? Hannah and bump ok?

SIL to be's sister had her baby last night, typical when i'm away. still exciting though

Donnaa x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna. Boys are fine, thank you. Just off to the doctors for Robin's 2nd set of jabs.

Another 5.30 start here.  I will moan about my birds later.....


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma - birds! There are always a few weeks every year where they really bother me. But we used to live near a "lake" (some of you may know where I mean) in a park where there are geese. Mating time!  

I'd like a yahoo meet too, as I just don't want to say what is going on in a public forum because it will show me to be a right horrible cow. i know you girls will understand, and it would do me good just to say it. Hope you don't mind me crashing, Donna!

take care

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, oh dear I thought I'd accounted for all the legs!!!  Oh well think I will just wait for Emma or Donna to work it out!

Donna, last time I went on a spa day it cost about £120 but that was some time ago and included 4 treatments.  I expect Annie would be the best person to ask about current costs!

Deedee, where are these holiday details?!

Polly, hope you're ok.  I know only too well how news like mine hits hard. 

Emma, hope the jabs go well.  What is this about birds?

I'm going to need help with this yahoo thing...   If someone tells me where to go I'll try to sign up?

I'm doing ok, a little on tenterhooks expecting to go to the loo and find blood at any minute.  I've stopped taking my temp now as I think it will wind me up.  I'm trying to take it easy today, am sitting on the sofa with the laptop and watching Schindlers List (and trying not to ) and wondering how my colleagues are suffering!  They'll be on the coach now on the way.  I bet loads of them are thinking I'm a skiver!

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Simply google "Yahoo Messenger" and see if you can follow the instructions to download it. 

Why on earth are you watching something soooo depressing?!? At least put Jeremy Kyle on  

Who gives a monkey's what your colleagues are thinking today. You're pregnant!!!!!! - wooooo!!!


Emma - Nope, you don't need to count the driver. Sure you don't want the next bit to help you along?!?! 49 backpacks, each with 7 cats. How many cats and therefore how many legs?

Polly - Oooh, I'm intrigued. Looking forward to Yahoo night! 

Emma - 5.30am here this morning. Not impressed having to listen to recurrent shouts of "Ready, Steady, Go" until we could take no more!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

238?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

9618?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

claire is warmest - keep going!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

OK, I'll put you out of your misery!

So, there are 7 girls x 2 legs each =  (14 legs)

Each girl has 7 back packs  = 49 backpacks.

Each backpack has 7 little cats = 49 x 7 = 343 cats x 4 legs = (1372 legs)

Each little cat has 7 big cats = 343 little cats x 7 = 2401 cats

x 4 legs = (9604 legs)


9604 legs + 1372 legs +14 legs = 10990 legs all together!


Make sense?!?!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Ugg, I had a conceptual problem with the girls having 7 backpacks each!

This makes no sense whatsoever - given the behaviour of cats, getting 1 of them into one backpack and keeping them there while you stuffed 7 others in after it, would really put you off attempting it another 46 times  . 
Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly. The back packs threw me for a moment yesterday aswell. Old habit of speed reading through questions and trying to be clever


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

The birds (thrushes, I believe) are nesting in the roof, just above my bed. The nose they make at night is incredible - sounds like there are hundreds of them in there partying. When do the bloomin things sleep.  And they have scattered bird poo all over the windows, patio etc. 
I ended up sleeping on the sofa last night just to get away from the noise. Even dh was annoyed by it, and he doesn't hear crying children (or so he says).


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Just calculated it again and got 10990, then realised that Annie had already posted the answer. Doh!

Can we have another one?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

That's all I had!!! Even that melted my brain cells


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

evening all,

Well I have no Idea what I was doing as I worked it out how Annie said but still got the wrong answer - doh

Polly I don't mind you gate crashing at all hun, shall we say Sunday evening?

Annie anymore info on spa days?

Donna x x

p.s had a lovely day in town today I took DH to the little shop where I bought my new handbag in the week and DH bought me a lovely necklace and braclet - couldn't really afford it but ho hum


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Glad i missed the brain teaser, my grey matter isn't up to much at the mo.

Annie- another girlie Congratulations! Im sure you feel much better after the scan and can relax a bit more. I still have a feeling bubs is a blue one but all will be revealed on 27th June.

Claire- You take it easy hun. Im still smiling thinking about your flashing BFP 

Re the holiday details, Ill be back later when ive got a bit more time. H is just out of the bath and I can hear DH struggling with the wardrobe choice for today. I dread to think what ensemble she will end up in. better go...

I'll be back!

D xox


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Deedee how you on board for a meet up?
27th June thats aaggggeeesssss away- my money is on a pink one

Claire hope you have your feet up - no diy for you.

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I think it is pink too.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Evening all,

Bit quiet on here today.

Right, here is the holiday report.
We stayed in Antibes which is about 10 miles from Nice which is where we flew to (very handy). Antibes was lovely. Our apartment was in the old town which is the best part and where all the best restaurants, shops and cafes are. We spent ages just wandering about having a nosey in the shops, eating ice cream etc There are ice cream parlours everywhere. There was a children's park and carousel just round the corner from the apartment- v useful!

My parents stayed with us for the first three days and we really enjoyed their company. We went out for a meal on our own as it was our anniversary when we were away so M & D looked after H for us.

The first day was quite overcast so we headed to Cannes. No celeb sightings to report Im afraid but Ive since heard that none actually stay in Cannes! The weather improved when we were there and the sun came out which made the place seem a whole lot nicer. We noticed everything was pricier here- surprise, surprise!

We took the train to Nice the following day. The beach was very long but no sand unfortunately- only pebbles but we had a nice stroll along the promonade and coffee at a cafe overlooking the sea.

In our search to find a sandy beach for H to play on we ended up in Villefranche-sur-mer which was absolutely beautiful. We spent all day at the beach and had lunch in a beachside cafe watching the fishing boats.

The weather was very changeable which was a negative about the holiday. On one particularly grey, mizzly day we headed to Monaco. Strange place- very hilly and very expensive! 6 euros for a coke! thank goodness I wasnt drinking.

Another nice spot was Juan-Les-pins which was very close to Antibes and similar in style- narrow streets, old french buildings with shutters, nice little cafes, creperies, patisseries etc.

All in all, it was a good holiday. The weather could have been better but we got a couple of nice sunny days spent at the beach- H had a ball with her bucket and spade. We did find everything quite expensive- 2 euros for a can of coke at the beach (£1.80) and 3 euros for a magnum ice-cream. 

Didnt make it to St Tropez but that'll have to wait until the next time!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Deedee your holiday sounds fab!  Especially the Antibes old town, I love that sort of thing!  When is your next holiday?

Donna, so what is this necklace and bracelet like?   My DH bought me a gorgeous heart necklace for our first wedding anniversary the other week (can't remember if I mentioned this).  What else have you done in Hastings?  Smugglers adventure  We went last year as FIL grew up in St Leonards.

Annie, oh dear that's how I worked it out, I obviously can't add up! 

Morning Polly, doing anything nice this rainy Sunday?

Emma, I have been meaning to ask but my mind has been elsewhere, are your hands full of children or are you growing veggies this year?

Well it's  here today.  DH is out in the garden planting veg , and I'm indoors watching Top Gun and reading (Random Acts of Heroic Love).   Hoping he'll come in and play monopoly with me later...  Am trying very hard not to be active, it's very unusual for me to have to stand by and do nothing.  We had my brother over for dinner last night and there is no way he didn't notice I wasn't drinking as normally I'd have been chucking the red stuff back on a Saturday night.  He didn't say anything though.

Am still in a state of shock and abstract terror.  TMI but sometimes my nipples are HUGE and sore.  No other signs though.  Dreading Tuesday.  I feel like at the moment I can go with the flow but I don't know what the scan will show and I half wish I didn't have to have it done.

Oooh good bit in Top Gun, back later.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Deedee - Holiday sounds lovely! Oh to stroll around eating ice-cream...hmmm! Maybe next year Yay -another girlie one for me, but no idea what we're going to call her. We only had Joshua in mind as so sure it would be a boy this time. I think another girl for you too   27th June is absolutely ages away!!!! 

Donna - A little treat here and there can't hurt. Now you need to get DH to take you out so that you can wear your lovely new things. 
Sorry, not had a chance to so any decent Spa research yet. I promise I will though 

Claire - I never suffered with the sore boob thing in pregnancy (prob because they are soooo small  ), but sounds quite normal to me   I have a major thing about scans and get really really wound up about them before hand. Trust me though, as soon as you get there you'll feel differently. It's just this waiting malarke!

Keep resting up!


Well, thus far a nice weekend. DH is home for all of it!!! Although he's gone back to bed with a headahce this morning. We went and saw Inidiana jones on Friday night - storyline really out there by the way. Mum had H overnight so I made the most if it and got up early to start cleaning  

Then I went to a local hotel with a friend for lunch and a chill out by the pool. Picked DH & H up and then went over to their place for the night. A curry and Wii playing night! 

Now just driven back home, DH is in bed, H is watching Shrek (there's a surpise) and I've just booked a table for lunch with the Out Laws. How much eating this weekend!!! I am getting massive!

Now going off for a major clean downstairs. My Grandad is coming over tomorrow and bringing overseas relatives with him - aaaah!!!!


right - ttfn. Hannah has found a chair to climb on in the kitchen. Hannah and tiled floors don't go well


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire gald you are resting, I had very sore boobs when pregnant so thats all normal, Mine felt very heavy especially when bending down it was one of the first signs I had to.

Deedee Holiday sounds fab thinking maybe we should go to france now....um

Annie your weekend sounds jam packed, very jealous of your hotel lunch - why don't I do thing like that.

Polly and Emma hello hope you are both well.

Claire no smugglers caves for us I did do that as a child though. We have been making the most of my aunts garden and the beach. took the boys swimming yesterday and to the park which meant they didn't get up till 6am - yipee
Going to the a different park today if the rain holds off, ots sunny at the moment.

We're not coming home till tomorrow now, boys are having so much fun and if I'm honest I just don't want to go home feels like there is all this stuff waiting for me when I get home

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

Very, very wet indeed here. Going to venture out with Will later though as I'm getting cabin fever (only to Halfords - exciting stuff).

Claire - I am already convinced that you are having a boy.  Sore boobs plus no sickness = boy, to my mind. 

Not much in the way of veg - haven't really got the room in our garden. I've got a few peas, some potatoes, and some tomatoes in pots, and that's it. Oh, and some lettuce in pots too.

Annie - your weekend sounds lovely, as always. Would you recommend Shrek? Will is totally obsessed with Bob the Builder at the moment, and will watch nothing else.

Donna - glad you're having a nice time with dh and the boys. Try not to worry about what is waiting for you at home. 

Deedee - holiday sounds lovely. Has the ms stopped now?

Polly - hope you are OK?

I've just been packing up all my pre-Will clothes, ready to put in the attic. Perhaps I'll fit into them one day. 
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon all.

Emma there is still time for M/S mine didn't kick in till about 6 weeks and I had sore boobs and that equalled 2 boys!! lol

Hope your well Claire

Annie have you finished cleaning?

Emma you must have been a stick before you had Will, you looked great when I saw you AND you had just had Robin

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

That is very kind Donna, but sadly not true.  Was 8/10 before Will, now 12 (possibly 14, but I won't buy any 14 clothes). My old clothes look so tiny.

I had m/s from 5 weeks with Will, but not so bad that it stopped me eating like Annie and Deedee.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma so you were teeny ting before Will, well I still think you look fine.
Yea my M/S wasn't bad enough to stop me eating although it did go on for a loooonng time


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Ive been thinking about that too. Do you think ms is worse if it is  girl? It cant be that simple, can it? I didnt have sore boobs at all, just tingly at the beginning. 

Ive had three days with NO SICKNESS- Yeeeeeeehah!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Great weather over here. How is it with everyone else?

We had friends round today so had lots of yummy food- there is no filling me at the moment-I see food I eat it!

Im looking for a good read,  any suggestions?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I've just read a really interesting biography - Agent ZigZag. Quite gripping. Not normally the sort if thing I go for, but someone recommended it to me.

Pouring with rain here.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I have enjoyed recently: Innocent Traitor by Alison Weir, Notes from an Exhibition by Patrick Gale, (worth getting for his photo on the inside cover, as he is drop dead gorgeous - although very much a man's man   ). Want to read more of his stuff, although I read Rough Music about a year back and that didn't impress me as much. Kate Atkinson, also another good read. Have a look at www.literature-map.com - you can pop in the names of authors you like, and it suggests others that are similar.

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Greetings!

Grandparerents and visting relatives has dispersed and I am now happy again   This house is so clean it won't need anything doing to it for at least a week. 

Weather has been really awful here. Yet, still we decided to venture out this morning and needless to say ended up absolutely soaked through   

Hannah & I went to see her boyfriend to let DH study for a few hours in peace. He's got an exam on Wednesday. Course is still going really well  



Deedee - I am right there with you on the food front. From the second I stopped puking my insides out I have been eating like there's no tomorrow, and all absolute rubbish. I can't stand the thought of eating anything good for me   OK, odd vegetable portions here and there, but generally cakes   And I honestly don't give a monkey's. I'll worry about living on chicken and rice in 18 weeks time (yep, just 18 weeks to go)

So - bring on the fish n chips, scones with clotted cream, carrott cake... oooh and maltesers!

Sounds like another girl to me  - extreme m/s, the want to eat anything in sight now, no sore boobies  = GIRL!


Donna - Take your time at the sea side. Don't rush back if you don't have to. Stay and continue enjoying yourself  


Emma - I'm sure you'll be back in those size 10's before long. One day you'll wake up and decide to get in the zone! In the meantime - enjoy!

Polly - When are you free for Yahoo night? Is tomorrow any good? 7.30pmish?

Oooh - gotta dash. Got a screamer!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

We are now home and I feel awfull extreamly tired with a headache.
SIL to be is coming over in the morning so I am not on my own as I told her how anxious I was about tomorrow.

Deedee When I was pregnant I read somewhere that girls produce a hormone or something that makes you more sick. Becasue of that I thought I was having atleast 1 girl as I was sick almost throughout the first 2owks but how wrong was I?
My money is still on another girl for you

I will be around tomorrow for Yahoo if everyone else is? DH is at his counselling so I might not be on for long as he likes to talk about it whne he gets back

God feels like I have been away for ages
Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Sorry, I am out tomorrow night, but have fun!

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanx Polly and Emma for those suggestions 

Oh wait for me to register with yahoo- Ill give it a go tonight

Annie-Mmmmmm Maltesers although almost too good to be naughty. Have just discovered maple pecan crunch ice-cream from M&S- TRY IT!!!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

oohh ice cream sounds fab!

As polly is out tomorrow lets make another night for yahoo - thursday?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

What about Wednesday? Dh out all night (and no Apprentice ). Will try Thurs, if not.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Wednesday is fine for me  


Deedee - Next time I am in town I shall get myself a tub of the stuff. Sounds lurvly! 


How is everyone today?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm fine, thank you Annie.

It has finally stopped raining. Just been out to walk the dog, but our usual route was blocked by fallen branches. Mother and Toddler group later. Nothing else planned. Still have car problems, so a bit limited in where we can go.

Hope everyone else is OK.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Emma are you watching the Apprentice?!  I'm hooked.  I was astounded last week when Raef (sp) got fired and Michael was still there!

Donna, hope you're getting on ok at home. 

Polly, did you do anything exciting over the weekend?

Deedee, I've just finished (read cover to cover over the weekend as it was raining!) Random Acts of Heroic Love.  I thought it was good, although it is a bit graphic in parts...  (part of it is set in the war)

Annie, glad your house is spotless, I can imagine how pleased that makes you! 

Well it's the scan tonight, I feel sick sick sick.  Had some pains in my side when I woke up this morning so am convinced it's ectopic.  That is worry number 1 especially now I know I'm higher risk.  Worry number 2 is that there is nothing there or never was.  DH won't discuss my fears with me, he says I'm being negative, but I can't help it.  It was so difficult to get this far that I'm convinced my happiness will be short-lived.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

morning everyone,

Sorry I can't do wednesday as I am visiting ny friend with her new baby.
Can do thursday or friday though

Good luck for your scan Claire i'm thinking of you

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Still having car problems? You're not having much luck in that area   Hope you can get it finally resolved before long!

Donna - Thursday and Friday are good for me aswell. Making myself sound very sad aren't I?!?! Just got a quiet one this week  

Claire - I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better, but nothing will until you have it confirmed on that scan tonight. I've got everything crossed for you and will be on edge until we hear from you that all is o.k. I'm sure it's just the usual implanting cramps and aches you're experiencing - nothing more   Thinking of you today x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - pains in the side are good, honestly. I went to my GP when I was 6 weeks pg with Will, convinced that this meant an ectopic pg, and was told it was the ligaments stretching or something. Ectopic pg nomally involves a very sharp pain in the shoulder, I believe.
I guess it will be the dildocam for you? It is absolutely fine though.
I understand why dh doesn't want to talk about it; I think that is his defence mechanism for coping with the stress.

I know I'm in a minority, but I thought Raef _did_ deserve to get fired last week. They both made lots of errors of judgement, but he was responsible as team leader. Michael is a total waste of space, and his days must surely be numbered though. I _love_ *******, but can't see her winning somehow.

Annie - yes, car problems rumble on. We're waiting for a new one to be delivered, but the date keeps getting put back. I can't risk using the present one in case something goes wrong and we end up having to spend money on it (it is making worrying and expensive sounding noises), so it just sits there and taunts me. I do have another car I can use, but can't fit a pushchair in it, so we can only really go to the supermarket.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Emma, I'm with you on the car problems.  It is so frustrating.  My car was due to be in the garage a month ago to have the ignition barrel fixed, but they rang me on the day and said that they had forgotten to order the part (which takes 2 weeks to arrive)!  Then after a lot of hassle over a new appointment, it was due in again today after waiting another 2 weeks for the part, and they were to collect it from my work because of the mess up last time.  And guess what, they forgot then when I rang up to find out what was going on, by the time someone phoned me back they said it was too late to collect it now.  Grr.  I've told them to stick it and I will go elsewhere and that I won't pay the diagnosis fee, but now I have to find someone else to fix it!

I think Raef was ok, it's just that I really want to slap Michael all the time!  I like ******* too, although I didn't at first, I hope she wins.

Yeah dildocam for me.  My cons really seems to enjoy using it!    it will be my fourth go with it so I'm not too nervous about that aspect.  I do hope it's ligaments stretching.  Pain has gone now.

Thanks for all the good wishes.  Only 6 hours to go.

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

thinkign of you Claire, will you be bale to post news later?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

ooooohhhhh - I was hoping Claire might have logged on. Has anyone heard from her?!?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I keep checking for news too.

I'm sure all is well. Perhaps they've gone out for dinner to celebrate....


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Evening

Sorry, would have posted earlier if I'd realised you were checking!

The scan went well.  There is a pregnancy sac there and it looks right for 5 weeks ish.  (I am 5 weeks today in my opinion!)

I have to have another scan in just under two weeks to look for the heartbeat, when I will be 6w6d.  (hopefully!)

I am also going onto cyclogest (suppositories, lovely, in the vagina!) and junior aspirin and keeping on the metformin until 12-14 weeks.  Apparently I have 'bad' PCOS and therefore am in the highest risk category for miscarriage (great! why doesn't that surprise me!) hence all these potions.

So with 3x metformin, 1x junior aspirin, 3x supplements with folic acid, 2x DHA/fish oil for pregnancy and a suppository I will be well and truly rattling!  9 tablets a day and the other thing.

My cons seems to think I owe him a bottle of champagne - what, don't I pay him enough?!  DH thinks he was serious...

All being well, after the next scan I will be NHS (yippee, the drain on the bank account will finish!) and the cons has offered to take me at his NHS hospital if we want, even though it's not our local one (East Herts, Emma and Polly).  I think that's a good idea as he knows my history.  He is also writing to my gp and I guess I need to make an appt to see the gp too.

So, not out of the woods by a long shot, but still on the right path!

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh and I forgot to add, he said pregnancy usually happens 3-6 months after the op and we are very lucky to do it in 2 months.  I didn't mention the hump-athon. 

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Glad everything is OK Claire.  I know you're not out of the woods yet, but it must be a huge relief.

Re hospitals, are we talking the one with a regal name? If so, you might want to have second thoughts. It has an _awfu_l reputation for its maternity care. Not trying to put a dampener on things, but people I know have done anything to avoid giving birth there. Might be owrth seeing the consultant you know there in the early weeks, then transferring to another one at the 12 week stage. I've probably said too much....


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

So pleased Michael has been fired! 

No, not the one with the regal name, don't worry!

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh thank goodness you posted Claire. You were my first thought this morning and I was really hoping you posted after I logged off last night.

Well Done hun - that's great news that so far, so good   Now got everything re-crossed for the next scan  

That is a considerable amount of pill popping   - but whatever it takes hey! Bring it all on! 

Uuh - you can tell that Consultant that he doesn't get his champagne until we have the baby in our arms!!! You don't give out gold medals because you're first out the starting blocks!!!! Whistle, sunshine!!! 

Are you going to tell your parents now or wait until the next scan? What about the dreaded Out Laws?   I think the day of arrival is quite reasonable for them  

Oooh, your news has put me in a great mood Claire. So happy for you


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Annie.  That's a good point about the consultant!

I thought I would have had the heartbeat scan by the time my parents were back from their holiday but it's later that I thought it would be and I will be round theirs for dinner before it's done and obviously not drinking but to be honest I would tell them if I miscarried anyway so think I will tell them when they get back if all is still appearing to be well.

As for MIL, DH thinks that if we tell my parents we should tell his, which I can sort of see, but there are two reasons I am telling my parents - for their support (which I won't get off MIL) and because it will be obvious to them as I'm not drinking (and as I don't see that awful woman I fail to see how she would guess).  So I think we've left it that she won't be finding out until about 16 weeks which is when I've decided I would tell everyone else.  Partly because even if I make it to 12 weeks, I then come off the meds so I'm not safe until I know the baby is ok without all the pills.  

So the knicker checking has resumed  and I have everything crossed.  It's funny, my attention has been so focused on getting a bfp I didn't think about what would happen afterwards!

Claire x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

well done Claire on the scan. But   about dropping the info about the Apprentice....I was out last night, so have taped it. 

Rushing off this morning, got a speech to give....


 everyone

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oooh sorry Polly!   I was so excited that I wouldn't have to see his irritating face again I didn't think!  

If it makes you feel better, I taped Britain's Got Talent and had it ruined for me this morning by GMTV!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Can you believe we just had to evacuate the building! The fire alarm went off and we had to exit and stand in the rain for 20 minutes. Makes a change to the start of the day  

Claire - I absolutely understand what you mean. No-one ever thinks beyond getting the BFP. Now all these fears and contant trips to the loo start and you're head is still spinning that you managed it after all. Isn't it great  

So what day and time is the next scan? I shall put it in my diary


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Quiet here today!

I had a very small amount of bleeding yesterday.  I'm not sure where it came from (as I also have a metformin upset stomach is it could have come from that) but I'm not taking any chances and have taken the day off on bedrest.  

Am trying to watch Jeremy Kyle but my god.... do people like this exist?! 

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Was the blood bright red or quite dark? Quite likely to be implantation bleeding. I bled with Hannah and this one from weeks 4 - 9/10 - so don't worry. You're doing the right thing. Plenty of rest and keep hydrated. Try and raise your feet slightly too.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

It was quite dark, certainly not bright red.  I just don't know which 'door' it came from!

Feet are up!  Am dehydrated from the diarrhea I have had for the last 2 days but am trying to keep the liquid intake high!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire  - you're doing the right thing. It is all quite normal.   No sex too for a few days. 

Sorry I've been quiet. Had a difficult day with the boys yesterday (think the rain and lack of playing outside was sending Will loopy). They were taking it in turns to scream at me. 
Been enjoying the sunshine this morning. 

Polly - how did the speech go?

Donna - how was last night?

Hope everyone else is ok.

Out of interest, has anyone had experience (good or bad) of testing for food intolerances? I can't get to the bottom (no pun intended) of Will's diet, and I think I need professional help, but dont know where to go for it. GP and hv were a non-starter.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Emma can't help with the food intolerances thing.  I do have food allergies but have never found anyone to help identify them.  I also had an allergy once where one of my legs swelled up every day I went into the office and I could get no help, it stopped the day I changed jobs!  So I wouldn't know where to start with an intolerance, based on my experiences to date I probably would find a specialist but then I have no idea where I would start looking for one of those... Sorry, that was rambling, irrelevant and no use whatsoever!   I'll shut up now.

We're not having sex at all until after 12 weeks (maybe longer)  on the advise of my acpuncturist due to my miscarriage risk.  Poor DH is not pleased but I have referred him to the memories of the baby dance -athon recently.

Forgot to say, started my junior aspirin yesterday (dissolvable, yuk, and thanks to pcos I can't add flavours!) and the progesterone pessaries.  I didn't think I'd be able to do it, and poor DH was on standby to do it for me  (poor man!) - can't believe I've admitted to that - but it was ok.  Not sure it went far enough , angle was awkward but I'm going to try a different approach tonight!  The things you can say on here... 

Am feeling sick and dizzy today but I need to eat lunch so I can take my metformin so I'm psyching myself up for a corned beef sandwich... 

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Emma - We must be able to find someone who provides a private intolerance test in your area. Failing that, you could get tough with your GP and demand/insist he arrange one for you   Stick to your guns on this!

Claire - eww!!! rather you then me with the pessaries   That is definitely love with DH - bless him! Keep relaxing and keep cooking little Annie   such a lovely name don't you think  

I am absolutely done in today. Been on a play date, party and the park. I could cry I am that tired! Watching Desperate Housewives and then off to bed.

night x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

GP _will _ refer me to a consultant at the local hospital if I insist, but it will take weeks/months, and they're not supposed to be much cop anyway. I want to be able to do something now (impatient ), particulalrly if we are starting potty training soon (still having really horrible nappies).
My worry is that many of the private intolerance tests aren't supposed to be very reliable at all (with positive or negative results). I need to find a good paediatrician or food intolerance expert who I can see privately, I think.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma. I think you are right, you need to find the right place to get tested. York is a fairly well known testing place, and they do it via a kit at home, that is the one i did before I went on my egg, diary and wheat free diet (oh, one of my staff has recently given up gluten as she was feeling so bad - which has made a difference to how she feels - but I have been getting a bit fed up with her going on about it being so hard, because she only has been avoiding wheat/gluten, and she also eats meat, whereas I was really hard pressed to find much to eat!) anyway, back to Will, I think the problem is that it is in the interests of such organisations to find something wrong, and they are looking for something quite straight forward. So you might be better going to one of the private hospitals/consultants that actually does medicine. Sorry to be so cynical!

BTW a neighbour of mine had problems with his child's hyperactivity, and it was eventually found to be cucumber skin that was the problem, so your average tests didn't help there at all!

The speech went really well, ty!

hope you are feeling rested Claire!
I don't know whether i remembered the yahoo chat too late, or everyone else forgot too. Or did I imagine we said tonight?? Probably me, I have my head so full of work issues, I feel like I have fudge for brains.  

Take care all

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry if it was meant to be last night. I lost my internet connection  

Emma - Sorry, didn't realise the exact predicment. I see what you're saying now. What Polly has said seems to make sense. Although perhaps you could put a post of one of the parent threads asking if anyone else has had their children tested and where. See what advice you get back?


Claire - Hope you're still resting up


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, good luck in your investigations!  Hope you find a solution!

Am back at work today, but taking it easy.  Only one meeting, and with a close work colleague, so it will be fairly low key.  The garage rang me again yesterday bleating about how sorry they were etc so, to avoid unnecessary stress finding someone else, I am giving them a last chance today.  They're due to collect the car in 15 minutes... wonder if they will!
(She says cynically)

Donna, thanks for the text. 

Back later.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I forgot about last night, sorry.  Fudge for brains here too, but no good excuse for it. 

Sorry too for twittering on about Will's nappies etc. It was/is bothering me. Good idea about posting on a parent thread though, Annie.

Claire - has the car gone?

Polly - glad speech went well. Sacked anyone this week?!

What does everyone have planned for the weekend? No plans here as yet. Dh is away until late tomorrow. I am   for some better weather. There is so much I want to do outside.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Not alot happening here this weekend Emma. DH is working a late shift tomorrow. Hannah will probably got to my Mum's for a few hours for their weekly bonding session and a break for me   I might go visit some friends or just chill out! AKA - CLEANING!

On Sunday we have some friends who want to come for a play date but the Mum has had a tummy bug the last few days, so we shall see. Don't really want to be catching it! 

Hoping for a nice and quiet weekend for a change  

P.S - You haven't been twittering about Will. If you've got a problem, we wanna know about it and try and help.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, I don't recall you going on about nappies, and even if you did, carry on!

Annie, sounds like a very low key weekend for you!

Polly, how was the presentation?

Morning Deedee, morning Donna.

Yeah car has gone!  Bang on time they were too = don't think they'd have dared to do otherwise!

Not much planned for the weekend.  DH has me under sofa arrest most of my spare time!  We're going to my brothers for dinner tomorrow night, but that's all that we have planned.  If it's nice I want to go to Enid Blyton's house and have a picnic etc but DH probably won't let me.

I have the most revolting goo from the pessaries (well, I assume / am hoping that's what it's from).  Gross.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Ewww - aren't you having a glamorous pregnancy thus far Claire!   

I don't blame DH for making you lay on the sofa all weekend. He's probably a bag of nerves aswell. Just don't do any long hikes up mountains. I'm sure a little retail therapy or a picnic would be quite good for the baby


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Quite honestly, it looks like someone blew their nose in my knickers!   But if that's what it takes, I'll take it one hundred fold!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds horrible.

Where is Enid Blyton's house? I loved her books (in fact reread all the Malory Towers ones not long ago )


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh, I loved Malory Towers!  I read Enid Blyton's biography not so long ago, and she lived in a few different houses but the one that you can visit is where she spent a lot of her time.

It's in Buckinghamshire near Bourne End, so not that far away.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

My fave Enid Blyton was the "Elizabeth Goes to School" trilogy. I have got to get my hands on a new copy aswell as "Rebecca" which I keep saying I'll read! 

Actually - I am going to go to the book shop tomorrow. I've made a pact with myself.

Claire - What can I say? - double ewwww!!!! It'll be so worth it though hey  

Well - H is in bed, DH is on his way home from a golf day with the boys, just ordered a curry and trying very hard to not watch the clock and listen to the rumble in my tummy. I am going to scoff this meal!!!

Then definitely viewing of Britains Got Talent. Will be tuning into the final tomorrow aswell as the Nancy final. 

Bring on the cheesey!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone

I have been reading.

Emma sorry I know nothing about food intollerance so can't help sorry

Claire glad your resting

I forgot last night to my head is all over the place

Sorry short post
Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I'll put yahoo on in case anyone is around  

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry Polly, I am only on quick as only just got in after being out all day. Just orderd chinese then DH wants to snuggle and watch a dvd.

Best night for yahoo for me would be tuesday as DH is out

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

that's fine 

I just had the computer on incase any one was about. Early bed, think I am getting a cold 

take care all

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Sorry - I went to the cinema last night. Finally got to see Sex and The City  

I shall be around on Tuesday evening for a Yahoo.

Nothing exciting to report here. Got a quiet week planned. Had a nice relaxing weekend. Hannah went to my Mum's and I got hold of a copy of that Enid Blyton book I mentioned. Read it in a couple of hours   Couldn't find Rebecca though   It is a Jane Austin book isn't it?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Rebecca is Daphne du Maurier!  I've been considering going into my parents loft to dig out some of my old Enid Blyton books since Emma mentioned reading some the other day!  I've been reading loads lately, I read Anne of the Island over the weekend, and am now starting a book my mum has lent me called A Thousand Splendid Suns, about two women surviving under Taliban rule I think.

Annie, what was the Sex in the City movie like?  Any good?

Donna, how are you doing?  Am thinking of you.

Morning everyone else.

I have downloaded yahoo whatsit but I have no idea how it works.............

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Tuesday is good for a Yahoo wotsit. Dh is away from Tuesday until Saturday. I still can't work out how to log into it. I think I've forgotten my name and passoword, but shall endeavour to do something about that.

Annie - I can't find that Enid B book you mentioned (had a quick look on Amazon). Cant believe there's some I missed as a child.  Mind you, I have such a backlog of reading at the moment, so perhaps I should wait a while.

Polly - hope the cold hasn't taken hold. Could it be hayfever?

Donna - hope you had a nice evening with dh.

Claire - have you told your parents the news yet?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I think I missed that Enid B book too. 

No haven't told my parents yet.  We picked them up last night but have decided not to say anything until after the next scan which is a week today as I'm feeling really nervous about that and I don't want anyone else worrying about it too.

Claire x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Not so sure if it is a cold today, I don't feel as achy and heavy as last night, but still have sore throat. If it was just the sore throat I would put it down to having too much of a good time at the Bruce Springsteen concert Saturday night  . Anyway we will see in the course of the day I think...

I read A Thousand Spendid Suns recently and really enjoyed it. 

On with work....

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Was it good then Polly? Wasn't that your birthday treat, or something?! Did dh enjoy it?

I only say hayfever because mine kicked in yesterday.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Birthday treat? did we miss your birthday Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - I'd be happy to send you my copy of the book. I'm done with it now I've been down memory lane  

Claire -   That'll be why I couldn't find that book then. I shall go back to the book shop this afternoon if I can and take a look in the right section!

Polly - Bruce Springsteen!!! Bet that was a really good boogie session!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

sorry - forgot to say that SATC was good. Although I left feeling really poor, really un-sytlish and really fat


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Not you, Annie!

Not my birthday treat, that was the Eagles, which I thought was a cop-out as a present especially as neither the tickets were bought or the concert held anywhere near my birthday  although it was good.  BS was DH's Christmas present, and yes, it was great, although a bit of a nightmare journey home - expecting to get home about 11:30 - 12:00 but it was 2 am  We also went to see Robert Plant and Alison Krauss last week, which was also great. Got Leonard Cohen lined up for July 

Got an achy back again today, but don't feel too bad overall.

Book on the go....The Post-Birthday World by Lionel Shriver - really enjoying it, although I have a couple of little niggles with it.


Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

oh got worried then that I'd missed your birthday.

I am reading a great book I forget what its called but its all about midwifery in the 1950's

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

How are you doing today, Donna?

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Polly,

I am ok today thank you, I am out at SIL to be's house and I am feeling ok. I have my nan and uncle coming for dinner tonight but I am not doing anything special just sausages, mash and veg.

I have been looking at college prospectus' and I think I am going to enrol for a BETC in counselling (which is 1 day a week) and sing language which is in the evenings

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I'm reading that too at the moment, and really enjoying it. Havent got far in yet though.

A course sounds a great idea. It will be good to do something other than being a mum.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Emma,

I have only just started it but really enjoying it

I started off being curious about the courses but I have been looking more into it today and I think I will fill in the aplication form tonight

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes, go for it!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

donna -I think the colleage course is a fantastic idea. You'll meet new people, have adult conversations and just be Donna for a few hours a week. Go for it!!!

Polly - Yes, me!!! I have nooo style what so ever. Never have.I was disecting the film with my friend this morning and she said she felt the same. We both want walk in closets lined with Manolo Blahnik shoes instead of Matalan specials  


Well, I have had really awful heartburn all day today. It's making me gag. Off to do some research before bed. Having real problems with Hannah and hair washing. She's suddenly developed this insane fear of having her hair washed and is absolutely hysterical. She's screaming and desperately trying to get out of the bath. It's really rather upsetting and I need to figure out what to do for her.... so off I trot in search of answers


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - no helpful suggestions on the hairwashing thing, but you have my utmost sympathy. Will is the same, and has been for ages now. I now only do it once a week because I can't bear the screaming and thrashing. I assume it is one of those famous phases that they eventually gorw out of.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I seriously hope so Emma! It's come out of no where and getting really frustrating!!!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't know if it might help wiht the hairwashing, but why not try it without shampoo? I have recently stopped using shampoo as much - I wash my hair every day, but only shampoo once a week - and I use all sorts of styling products. It makes no difference whatsoever - really! My mum says she stopped using shampoo at all years ago. Maybe it is worth a go - I don't know how often you wash their hair?

Great idea Donna, go for it!

Annie, you are very stylish, so don't fret. The matalan shoes are probably made in the same factory as the Blahniks. We used to have a holiday flat in the south of France, and I used to come back from there feeling poor and inferior. Better to feel green & eco-friendly, and not seduced by labels and designer whatever. Or maybe not!  

Hi to everyone else, gotta stop, as I left my specs at work!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - Thank-You   I wasn't fretting about it. Just dreaming about how the other half live for a short while. I am more than happy with my lot   Wouldn't mind a day in some mega rich New Yorkers life though. Just to know what it feels like


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi girls,

sorry Ive been quiet but we have all been enjoying this glorious weather. We've had a scorcher of weekend and today was much more of the same- yeehah!

Claire- How you doing? any more symptoms? I so hope you dont suffer the dreaded ms 

Annie- I want to see SATC NOW but will have to wait until next week- its agony 
Im so with you on the hairwashing thing- the shampooing is fine but Hannah hates having it rinsed. You can get a funny hat thingy to shield their eyes which might help or Ive recently seen a rather groovy jug thingy for that very purpose (Blooming Marvellous I think!) We've found that it takes two to rinse- one to hold her wrapped in a towel with head over the bath while the other rinses. The holder is responsible for destracting with funny faces and talking- anything to avoid the thrashing and crying 

Polly- You are the concert queen! Alison Krauss- now her I LIKE. I cant even remember the last concert I went to- David Gray possibly. I started reading the Post-Birthday World on hols but couldnt get into it for some reason- must try again. Am in the middle of a good old Joanna Trollope aga-saga at the mo- not too taxing.

Emma- Any joy with getting a food intolerance test? I had one done a few years ago in a quest to relieve my nasal trouble. Ill happily share the details if you like.

Donna- the courses sound like a great idea- you go girl! 

Did any of you LOST fans see the season finale? How am I going to wait until January? I need answers NOW!

D xox


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Now, Deedee, don't give anything away, as I haven't seen Lost since mid-series 3, when Virgin had that row with Sky, but I thought Lost was over, like for ever? Is there more? Series one is being repeated on Channel 4, and I am recording it, but I got a bit bored when I tried to watch it again, maybe it is too involved to watch twice

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning 

It's raining quite heavily here, so naturally I'm on edge  I think we're going to have to consider moving. Do you remember DH's Uncle passed away at the beginning of the year? Well, he left DH *alot* of pennies. So we have the funds to move. The dilemma is - we love where we live. The location is superb for all sorts. What to do? What to do?

Deedee - Oh thank goodness I'm not alone with the rinsing thing. She loves putting the shampoo on, but hates the water. I shall give the towel wrapping thing a go - thanks!

I saw the end of LOST - very interesting!!!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Afraid I can't help with the hairwashing!

Annie, I did think of you this morning when I heard it was going to rain heavily today, however on the radio in the way into work they said the south west should be ok...  It's a hard decision to move isn't it.  We ummed and aaahed about where to live but ended up living where we are because of our parents - I love our house but I hate the town!

I can lend you my copy of Rebecca.  I need to post you the monitor anyway but need your address?  Or you can wait until the meet up?

Am typing hurriedly while boss is in meeting so excuse me if I sign off suddenly.

Deedee, I wish I did have m/s as it's supposed to be a good sign.  I have none.  I have had sore (.)(.) from the beginning which are now much sorer but that's probably from the progesterone pessaries.  I also feel really tired and have fallen asleep between 2 and 4pm whenever I'm at home at that time.  Oh and weeing, several times a night at least.  But that's it symptom wise.  I'm craving some m/s so I feel pg and like things are as they should be.  I'm 6 weeks today.

Oooh, I can see them getting up in the meeting room.

Sorry no other personals.

xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire there is still plenty of time for the ms to start, but be carefull what you wish for lol

Sorry Annie I can't help with the hairwashing boys seem fine at the moment, they have had the odd occasion when they don't want it done but I am mean and just get it over really quick by throwing water over them.

Deedee please send some nice weather over here, its damp and horrible

Feeling so so tired today it was a real struggle to get up.
I was meant to be going playgroup but its rainin and DH has the car so decided to miss it. I am hoping for a lazy day, provided the boys don't get bored. Hopefully I will get some bits done around the house

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Yep, still plenty of time for m/s to kick in. Sounds like a boy to me with all the weeing! All my friends who had to pee in the night had boys!

Can I pm you my address hun? I had another friend asking about my "lucky monitor" recently! I know you didn't use it - but you touched it and that counts  

Luckily i'm not sat near a window or I would be seriosuly stressed! I also heard that the Sotuh West would be alright today.... until next time!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Annie

Yes pm me your address and I'll get it sorted asap.  I did use it actually, but only until I found out I was having a HCG trigger and then there didn't seem much point.  I also have lots of the sticks so will send them too and save your friend some pennies!

When did your m/s start?

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire mine started at around 7-8 weeks I think. I had nothing then one night DH was cooking meatballs and OMG the smell made me sick and I had to stay upsatirs till had finished eating. From then on I felt sick on and off and was sick occasionaly untill it progressed to being sick everyday.

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Have done something really silly and scared myself silly this afternoon.  You may recall the dark red blood I had 6 days ago, well I didn't think anything else of it.

Anyway, I was reading up on what's happening in my body this week just now and somehow stumbled across something that said that dark red blood is a very bad sign and you should contact your caregiver.  So me being me googled it thinking that this one opinion would be a one-off and wrong, but it just came back with loads of web sites saying the same thing, and that it was a sign of a blighted ovum.

I know, I know, how stupid of me, but it's done now and I'm in a panic.  I couldn't bear to lose my baby after all this.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire Honey the internet isn't always a helpfull thing. your scan showed all as it should be so please try not to worry. when is your scan next week?
Could you ring your comsultant to discuss you fears? he may scan you earlier

I may not be around for yahho tonight have a million things to do but knowing me once the boys are in bed i'll think oh sod it and come on here to chat

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I've texted my consultant to see what he says.  Scan isn't until next Monday evening.

I don't think I'll be doing the yahoo chat as although I've downloaded it I don't know how to use it!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I hope he gets back to you soon.

Yahoo really is easy, give it ago
Pm me your yahoo email address so I can add you onto mine


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - stop googling.   I'm sure all is fine.  

Have somehow managed to get into Yahoo, and it looks like I'm there but I'm not yet. I'm too scared to log out as I may never find it again. Have to do a few things and cook some food first.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Had a close shave with the rain today. It flooded in the road round the corner for me. Any more rain and it could easily have been up to my house. 

I was remarkably calm and organised though. Called the Out Laws and they came and helped me lift everything upstairs or on to high surfaces. I was all ready for it!

Called DH home and he made it back in 40 minutes. Then we stood with all the other residents and just waited to see what was going to happen. 

The fire brigade arrived and promptly left. Said they couldn't do anything unless there was water going into the house - WHAT!!!!!

Hannah had a great time splashing in the flood and getting wet.

Well - we survived another day, but who knows what the summer has in store for me. I'm just sooooo MAD with the water board, the council, the environment agency. they've been saying since last time that everything has been looked at, cleaned and all ok.

LIARS!!!!



Claire - Google is the devil. Stay away from it as no good can come of it. Try and forget what you read today as the vast majority of things on there only applies to a tiny minority - if at all. We are going to wait until Monday and see what shows on that scan - factual information. OK?!?!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire I have added you to my yahoo messenger list so you should get a message or something


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Thanks for a lovely chat last night. It really cheered me up afetr such a rotten afternoon.

I'm feeling really grumpy and stressed this morning. I feel a desperate need to start shouting at people to sort things out, but not sure who I need to direct it at. Going to e-mail my local councillor for a start! See what he has to say


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie you can shout at me, if that helps.  

I've found it very difficult to get online today. Don't know if it is my pc or a BT thing?

How is everyone else today (apart from quiet)?

Back to wallpaper stripping....


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I have the Rebecca book! DH went to the book shop for me today and got a copy. He said it's my anniversary present - charming!

I shall crack on with it this evening.

hope everyone is well today


Claire - Hope you're keeping away from Google   PMA all the way   Try not to worry. Monday will soon be here


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

It is fab Annie. You'll love it. 

When is your anniversary?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Next Monday Emma (9th June) - 7 years  


I'm going off for a shower soon and then going to start my new book!


How's your day been? Is Robin alright with his teething?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening everyone,

Claire How are you? I always worry when you haven't been online

Annie did you get a reply to your email? we had loads of sunshine today I hope you did to?

Polly how are you?

Deedee such a shame you were working last night we missed you

Emma wallpaper stripping how on earth do you manage that with 2 small children, I take my hat of to you

I really enjoyed how chat last nigth we should do it more often, children and hubbies allowing

I have had a lovely day today, I took the boys to a fairly local (by car) park which has a little zoo in it unfortunalty it was closed so we will have to go back another time but the park has a fab playgroup there which I have been meening to go to for ages and it was fab. A bit pricy but then you can stay there for the whole morning or afternoon so its not the usually 1-2 hour palygroup. They cover all the areas of a child's development as a nursery would I thought was great.
I even had to laugh when Ryan alomst go in the water tray - I got there just in time

I can't belive the football is on BBC1 AND ITV

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - glad you had such a nice day. It is so lovely to hear you sounding like you again.  

Robin seems a bit happier today, but still has the bright red cheeks, dribbling etc. He is such a chilled baby that it upsets me when he is grizzly.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh poor love teething really is the worst thing. Have you tried him with teething powders? they worked wonders with Callum and Ryan and I still use them occasional now


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - We could do with some up to date pictures of your boys! I haven't seen any of Robin since he was newborn. Hope the teething pain passes soon for him. Have you been using the herbal granules? They worked quite well for Hannah.

Donna - Sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday  


Doh - Just seen Donna has already mentioned the teething powder. In my defence I haven't got my glasses on  

No response from the Councillor as yet, but found a website for my area that I didn't know existed. You can post messages on there to all 3 councillors and alot of residents in my area have been on there and posted stern words! I had two residents knocking on my door yesterday asking if I was willing to join a crusade to get this problem resolved. My response -  "ABSOLUTELY" - show me the way!

I think the first plan of action is to try and get the councillors to meet with us residents so we can have some questions answered and see if they can offer any reassurances. The report the Environment Agency put out after last year was very reassuring, but has any of the proposed work been done?!?! This is what we need to check! 

So - I'm psyched up and ready for battle. My first maternity leave was spent building a house, my second one is going to be spent trying to save it  

WAAAARRR!!!!!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Annie, sounds like you're on a mission!

Emma, how on earth do you find time for wallpaper stripping?!

Hi Polly.

Donna, sounds like you had a good day yesterday!

Hi Deedee, shame you were working the other night.  Yahoo Messenger is quite easy really, I thought I wouldn't know what to do but it's quite obvious once you're in there.

Donna don't fear, I just had a busy day with meetings yesterday!  However, I am not feeling too good about it all.  I had a GPs appt yesterday to tell him I was pg etc. and I described the blood stuff.  He said that he thinks it was a threatened miscarriage.  He said that the fact that my (.)(.) still hurt is a good sign, but I'm now so worried about this scan on Monday evening.  I did another test yesterday although I know that it being positive (which it was) doesn't tell me a lot as hcg would still be there anyway.  Am trying to keep busy.

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Claire, I can understand how scared you must be feeling after that appointment yesterday   We're going to have to hold on til Monday. We're all with you during this agonising wait. Try and keep busy and in the meantime we'll keep everything crossed for you


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

The glorious weather has gone for now but Ive heard its due back at the weekend  Hannah LOVES being able to play outside and we have just bought a house, slide, sandpit, wheelbarrow etc so we had better not get a summer like last year 

Annie- sounds like you mean business, good on ya!Don't stop until you get the answers you want. You mentioned moving, where would you like to go, somewhere local? DH and I joke about our '2 year itch'. We seem to move house every 2 years and we have been here 2 years on June 16th (can't believe it!) Even though I am always looking about at other houses we are happy here and given the market at the moment plan to stay put for a while. Enjoy Rebecca, Ive read it three times now.

Claire- I forbid you to go anywhere near Google for the rest of this pregnancy  Bleeding in early pregnancy is perfectly normal but I can totally understand your worries. Annie is right, try to keep busy and stay positive. Sore boobies is a good sign too.  

Emma- Aaahh poor Robin the wee pet. That's early to get teeth, H was a toothless wonder until about 11 months.

Donna- A park with a zoo? - COOL! I can't wait to take H to the zoo.

POlly- Ok, I'll try not to discuss Lost but it will be hard. I don't know where they are going with it and dont know if I can wait until January.

All Im going to say is that Im really dissappointed with the outcome of 'The Apprentice' last night. Really dont think the person that went deserved to go at all given the behaviour of one of the others.

Im examining today and really cant be bothered, Id much rather lie on the sofa and read my book. 

D xox


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I totally agree with you Deedee about the Apprentice!  (she says being very careful not to give anything away incase Polly has recorded it again! )


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I agree about The Apprentice, but am also not surprised. We need Polly to confirm if she has or hasn't seen it yet! I want to discuss it further. 

Wallpaper stripping really not that impressive. What should have taken a day is taking weeks because I can only do an hour here or there. What's left now is behind bookcases. Don't know where to begin with that.

Annie - great idea about joining forces with your neighbours for a bit of community action.

Claire - I think your GP was a bit out of order putting the wind up you like that. Let's wait for the scan on Monday. I know that must seem aaaaaaaages away.  

Deedee - I am praying for a good summer too. Will loves to play outside (pulling up my plants  ).

Donna, Polly  - hello!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

So what is the wallpaper like?  Is it 60s style or woodchip?  (just thinking back to the sun bed thing!)

Yeah, I don't think my GP meant to frighten me, I did ask (well, press) him on it.  He said that bleeding was common (as Deedee said), that because it was dark in colour that it probably happened a few days earlier, and that I should try not to worry as there was every chance that I would go on to have a healthy pregnancy.  But it's just that chance that I won't, coupled with the fact that apart from the sore boobs and the occasional tiredness I don't feel pg at all.  I'm just so scared that my baby hasn't developed and there's nothing there except an empty sac.  I don't know how I will get through to Monday.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - you need lots of things to do between now and Monday to keep you busy and distracted, if possible. FWIW, my only symptoms with Robin were extreme tiredness and sore boobs (some m/s with Will, but nothing major). I don't think you can feel really properly pg until you've felt it wriggle around inside (about 16 weeks). Until then you just think you're imagining it and getting a it fat.

The wallpaper is 1970s textured stuff. Magnolia. Looks very dated.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Just put 2 very tired boys to bed after another fun day, weather was gorgeous to.

Deedee its only a very small zoo but they have had a referb and I haven't seen the changes yet

Claire what an agonising wait for you. The early days of pregnancy are very hard as Emma says you don't feel pregnant (even if you have m/s) untill you have a bump and can feel a wriggle. Having said that waiting for the babay to move is another worrying time becasue it happend at different times for different people.

Polly how are you doind?

Annie I think WAR is the only way to go.

Emma how is Robin?

Had a lovely day again today and tomorrow I hope to get the paint, glue, glitter etc out and make fathers day cards

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

OK, so I've been talked into putting together a petition for all the residents to sign and give to the MP for our town, who is going to take it forward on our behalf to the water board and council. Holy ****e - how did I get into that one?!? I've been trying to put something together for the last hour and a half. I'm petrified that it looks like something I did back in my school days. I can't let these people or myself down. I have to do it. Just wish I had time to get an English degree and swallow a thesaurus  

Claire - Like I said, I bled every day for several weeks on both occasions. Bleeding doesn't automatically mean the worst case scenario. Bleeding can be perfectly normal. So, we sit and wait for Monday and say alot of prayers  


Donna - What a lovely day you've had with the boys. Hope the card making is fun tomorrow  

Emma - Seriously - out your feet up and leave it all to DH, or... pinch his credit card and pay someone to come and finish off the job    

Deedee - This is the problem, there's no where I really have a desire to move to. We're really happy where we are apart from the obvious. 
Can your scan date not hurry up some?!? the end of the month is aaaages away. Where's the new ticker by the way! Come on girl  


right - off for a shower and then to watch Big Brother. Some light in my life at last


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

S'ok, I saw the Apprentice ! I am bafffled though! Can we talk about it, or is there still someone who hasn't seen it? Thanks for thinking of me tho' - made me feel special!   

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I think we've all seen it now (or all those who want to see it). I liked *******. She was the only one who was articulate, had half a brain and wasn't full of bulls**t. Having said that I couldn't see her working for SirAlun, so perhaps it was right to fire her. But, to keep all the others?! Is it because he couldn't choose between 4 so-so people?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh, and Polly, you _are_ special.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

ty Emma

I didn't like ******* at first, I thought she was too girly girly, but warmed to her reluctantly. I think Claire is going to win, and it was too hard to find another finalist out of the others, so they were all chosen in order to have a final at all. A couple of weeks ago, it looked like a double or triple firing might have happened, and as it didn't, maybe this is what we are left with. I really haven't understood the decisions this year!

Love 
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Got a really busy day at work here. Just stopping in quickly to say hello.

Back tonight x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Not sure what the weather is doing it can't decide yet.

Oh I held the hamster for the first time last night and the stupid thing bit me, I was not happy. She is fine with everybody else!

Can't get motivated this morning really should be getting dressed. Boys were up at 5 so I have put hem down for a nap but I think I am wasting my time.

Annie didn't see BB I was to tired

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

Donna - Will was up at 5 too.  He was back in bed by 11.30. Hamster bites really hurt, don't they.

Hope everyone else is OK. What are you all up to at the weekend?

Not sure what tomorrow holds. Dh is back in the small hours tomorrow. Going to a steam fair on Sunday (traction engines and the like). It's a boy thing....


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Emma,

We might be going to a steam fair over the weekend to although not like the one you mentioned. It has all rides and the old penny machines but its all operated by steam.
Hopefully taking the boys swimming tomorrow.
Have a house full of 5 children and 3 adults so not sure if the cards will get made

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

You are braver than me for attempting the cards. I can't seem to get Will interested in that sort of thing.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Haven't atempted cards yet lol


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Donna, lots of time yet to get on with those cards!  I can see you finding glitter and all sorts for weeks to come!

Annie, how's the petition going?  I'm sure it will look great. 

Emma, the wallpaper does sound quite gross!  What are you planning to do decoration-wise when you've finally got all that wallpaper off?  Who is the room for?

Hi Polly.

Deedee, where is your nice new ticker?

I was astounded when ******* got fired, I def thought she was the better candidate, although all along I've thought Claire would win.  Can't understand why he didn't fire the others and just be done with it!

Who watched BB last night?  I kept falling asleep (very tired lately) but well what a bunch of weirdos!  Felt sorry for the 40-year old in there with her other half having to watch him playing couples with the blond though!

My weekend promises to be very boring despite me being desperate to do something to take my mind off things.  Did I tell you that my DH won't even agree to us going to a safari park (which I thought was a great idea as I'd be sitting down) 'incase the animals scare me'.  I am not kidding!    

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

PML at your DH Claire bless him thinking the animals migth scare you thats so sweet. He will be driving you nuts by the end of the next 8 months.

We did do some cards using felt tip pens, crayons and pencils but they dont look that great so Iwill have to get the paints out next week.

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!


Claire -   your DH is just too cute for words! I agree with Donna. It's going to be a long 9 months with him fussing you. How sweet  

Donna - I take my hat off to you for even attempting to make your own cards. I grabbed one at the shop at work  

Emma - Steam Fair sounds alot of fun. I'm on my own with Hannah all weekend. Wish there was something like that to keep us entertained. 


Deedee - Hope you're still enjoying some sunshine  


Really boring weekend ahead. Just me and Hannah although she is going to my Mum's at tea time tomorrow and staying the night. We're going to a party that I really don't fancy attending. 
Wondering how to spend our time this weekend. Should take Hannah to see my Nan really  


right - off to catch up on my Sky +. night x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh goody we've all seen it.

Poor *******. Like POlly I thought she was a bit too timid at the beginning as she did cry a lot but she proved herself to be a very intelligent girlie and was on the winning team a lot. If it was based solely on the interviews I don't think she deserved to go at all. Look at Lee's performance- dinosaur impression and lying on your CV- I ask you!!! As for Alex- don't get me started! I think it came down to personality and she just wasn't going to fit into Sir Alan's empire but surely he could have seen that earlier on? Maybe he just didnt have the chance to fire her before because she wasn't on the losing team that much?

I think Claire is a winner but we have to remember that this is TV and there is likely to be a curve ball at the end- this game is anybody's.

Claire- Your DH-bless him! I have a feeling you will be confined to total bed-rest by about 20 weeks if he carries on like this. All I can say is-MILK IT! 

Annie- When I have to write anything formal and important I turn into a 7 year old so I can sympathise. can you get any help with it?

Emma- You seem to be doing an awful lot of redecorating. Is your house an old one? I HATE wallpaper stripping and simply refuse to do it. 'Get a man in'- thats my motto (O'er!)

The sunshine is back so we are making the most of it. DH has taken H to the park for a good runaround and Im getting some me time.  Not much planned this weekend either, we'll just see what happens.

Ticker on its way I promise.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon  


Deedee - Glorious sunshine here as well. Hope it carries on into next weekend as we're off to CenterParcs      
Polly has kindly offered to have a read of my drafted letter. How lucky are we to have her  

How have you been feeling lately? Have you met your Madwife yet?


claire - How are you doing hun? Managing to get through the weekend without worrying too much? Actually - that's a real dumb ass question. I'm sure it's been completely on your mind.
Well -we're almost there. What time is your appointment?


Emma/Donna/Polly - Hope you're having a good weekend  


Well, my weekend hasn't been bad at all. Hannah stayed at Mum's last night. We went out for dinner and then to a party for a few hours. I was so grateful to be home so I could get naked and stretch out  

Just waiting for Princess Diva to wake up and I'm taking her to see a friend. she can have a bounce on their trampoline and wear herself back out for bedtime! I've got the challenge of hair wash to look forward to alone tonight....grrr!!!! I would leave it but it's getting pretty grim  

Oooh - and I've got Ascot a week on Thursday! Yeah baby!!!!!! Just bought myself a camping chair so I can blob on it and hopefully let the pennies roll in. I did really crap last year!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Having a weekend of feeling grotty, but a bit better today. So I couldn't face the sunshine .

Annie, did you send the letter to me yet? I haven't had it.


Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - I sent you a pm with my work e-mail address to send me your personal e-mail. did you not get it? PM it to me on here hun.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I just resent it as a pm, and I sent everyone (excpet Deedee, whose box is full) a link to some photos.

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

This is going to be a bit of a me me me post I'm afraid.

Had my mum round today on the verge of tears thinking me and DH were avoiding her and my dad, and despite me insisting that she was imagining it, she didn't believe me and said something was going on.  So I ended up telling her I'm pregnant, but now tonight I've started spotting brown blood.  I am terrified again, and think of the irony of coming clean and then having this happen hours later.  I'd managed to convince myself that tomorrow's scan would go ok and now I'm back to thinking something is very wrong. 

Scan is 5.45pm Annie, thanks for asking.  

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - it is only natural to worry, of course, but I'm _sure_ nothing is wrong. I'm only going on what people who've had them have told me, but I'm told that when you have a miscarriage there is lots and lots of blood. Much, much more than an af.

I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - How is everything this morning? Any more bleeding? Any pains at all? Is the blood still brownish in colour? 

Polly - Thanks for the pm's!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Had the brown stuff all evening when I went to the loo, but none over night.  No pains.  This morning there was some weird dark cream stuff but that could have been the cyclogest pessaries coating.  I'm at work against my better judgement and praying nothing else happens.

Polly, thanks for the photos I will be showing my DH later to prove youre all real.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

That sounds just like I had Claire, apart from the weird cyclogest stuff  

Mine was quite alot of brown stuff and I had it for weeks. Still sounds ok to me


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- There's bound to be discharge with the pessaries. Like Annie said, it all sounds normal otherwise. Im sure the scan feels like it will never come but don't worry, soon your mind will be put at ease. Im so glad you have told your mum, Is there a reason why you didnt want to tell her at this stage?

Polly- Ive cleared my inbox a bit so could you try to send the link again please?

Annie- Lucky you getting some help from Polly- she's a star! How is that wee bumpy of your's? Have you got a hat for Ascot? I was ever so pleased with my Derby win on Saturday- Go on New Approach!!

Emma and Annie- Quick question re toddler beds- when do you think you'll introduce one?

Donna- You've been quiet  I hope it's because you've been enjoying great weather too.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - wishing you lots of luck for the scan this afternoon. I'm sure it will all be fine.   

Deedee - didn't bother with a toddler bed (seemed like a waste of money to me). Will went into a normal bed last November, so when he was about 18 months. I wanted to get him used to it before no2 came along (and he was starting to climb out of his cot ). If you're thinking of doing it, I'd do it asap. We had several weeks of difficult bedtimes and that would be no fun at all in the later stages of pregnancy.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

The weather is glorious isn't it.  I actually got burnt yesterday, sitting in the shade!  (I think it must have been sun reflecting off the conservatory!)

Donna, I've been wondering where you are too.  You ok?

Thanks for your posts about the bleeding.  Yeah, the pessaries do give discharge but I'm ok with that and it's cream.  It's the brown stuff that's bothering me as that's definitely not from the pessaries.  Well, in 5 hours time I'll know I guess.

I didn't want to tell my parents until I'd had the scan today as I didn't want to get their hopes up or have them worrying about it as well.  Trust my mum to pick up on a vibe!  It wouldn't be the first time!

xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Claire

I am sure that everything will be fine, you are getting lots of reassurance from the other girls. I imagine that they are right that a real problem would be accompanied by more blood loss than you are describing. 

Re your mum - are you glad that you now told her? Does she know also of your worries? And is she being supportive? From what you have said of your mum before, I imagine her to be a source of help when you are worried, and I think it is natural for a mum to be supporting a daughter right from the beginning of a pg. After all, they have generally been through it themselves! I know this doesn't work in the case of every mum, but yours does sound supportive.

Having a   day today, no-one is delivering what they promised 

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Polly, sorry you are having a bad day, is it staff or suppliers?  You could always sack suppliers if you've run out of staff?   (sorry, just kidding, couldn't resist)

My mum is supportive and she was overjoyed when I told her, she even cried!  She said she had been very upset for me when I was diagnosed and then had to have the op.  I told her my worries and she was great, I think she's on tenterhooks herself now.   She understands and has miscarried and felt that I didn't have enough blood for that, I suppose I'm just worried that my body is gearing up to it.  She'll definitely have told my dad, and last night on the way round there for dinner DH was panicking as now my dad will know DH's been doing rude things with me!!

Only 4 hours 15 minutes now.

xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Grrr, thank godness my day at the office is done. Happy to be out of there today. I was very tempted at one point to ask my Boss if she had a broom she wanted me to sweep the floor with at the same time as all the work I'm being dumped with  

Anyhoo....


Claire - Can you text me tonight and let me know how it goes? Sending lots of positive beanie vibes your way. Come on ickle Goblin  
I did giggle about your DH and your Dad. I was terrified of telling my Grandad I was pg. I made my Mum do it. I can't have him thinking I do stuff like that   


Deedee - I went straight to a single bed with Hannah aswell. She's been fine in it. We bought one of those bed guard things to prevent any falling out and she's slept fine in it. I think we got it about March time?!? Certainly just before her 2nd b.day. Similar reasons to be Emma really. I need the cot and wanted to make sure there was plenty of time of her coming out of it and her Sister (eek!) going in it!!! 

Bump is well away now. Have the swallowed a basketball look   In the last 2/3 weeks it's really popped out. i think I have a snap of me somewhere. I'll try and pm it to you. Don't laugh though - I look rough!!!! 

I'm all ready for Ascot. I have a nice chocolate brown maternity dress, so if you have anything formal coming up let me know and I'll send it your way! I've gone for a fascinator rather than a hat again. Also bought myself a nice camping chair to blob in all afternoon!!! just hope i win a race or two this year!



Be back tonight to read Claire's update - COME ON CLAIRE!!!!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire, you are right, I am on to suppliers now, as I _have_ run out of staff! 

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Heard from Claire and it's good news. I shan't say anymore. I will let her tell her story. Just wanted to put worried minds at peace in the meantime - PHEW!

Well Done Claire


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Great news Annie, thanks for passing it on x

The transition to beds mustn't have been too traumatic then?  Do you mean just a normal sized single bed? H will be lost in it  It is something I want to do sooner rather than later.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Annie, wasn't sure if I was going to get on here tonight.  Been to my mum and dads to tell them all was ok, they were very relieved.

As Annie said, it went well.  I was very worried as you all know but he found the heartbeat straight away, it was amazing to see it flickering away on the screen.  Bean is there too (obviously!) and looks right for 7 weeks.  Double PHEW!

I now have to have another scan in two weeks' time.  I'm not sure why, Donna I think you had a scan at 9 weeks, do you know why?  I will also be scanned every 4 weeks throughout my entire pregnancy because of the risk of gestational diabetes.  

In the meantime, I am going to be putting my feet up and trying to relax a bit, at least until the run up to the next scan!  Talk about stress!

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh, and I've just remembered as I've seen it on the side, Annie I have your monitor parcelled up and ready to send, I'm just waiting for your address.

Claire x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Well done Claire!

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Claire what great news, sorry I was out all day and I couldn't text you has I had no credit. I was thinking of you hun.
I had a scan at 6 and the 9 weeks I think it is something thing the clinics like to do. I was then discharged to local hospital for my 12 week scan. Its great you get extra scnas to reassure you. I am probaly being really thick but why is there more of a risk for diabetes?
I am over the moon for you

What great wether, but OMG ots so hot and sticky, I don't envy you Annie and Deedee

Emma are your 2 letting you get into the garden much?

Polly so sorry you are having a tough ride at work I wish I could help in some way

Annie the photos of you on face book when you were pregnant with Hannah you look fab so I am sure its no different this time

Sorry I havn't been about we had a busy weekend as DH was off work. We went swimming on saturday. Then on sunday our power sattiuon caught fire so alot of south east london were without electric for quite a while. We took the boys to the park and I was shattered when I got home went to bed at 5pm got up to have somethign to eat but couldn't be bothered so watch BB then went to bed till morning I don't know if it was the heat, the depression, AF being due next week or my injection being due next month that made me so tired?

Took the boys to the park with the farm (sorry not a zoo) and they loved it. Ryan loved the horse (that was pregnant) and the goats btu Callum loved all the reptiles and spiders

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

- yeeeeaah Claire!!!


I am so thrilled for you and DH. 7 weeks already - that's flown by. When you go in two weeks time you'll be surprised how much beanie has grown. It's really fast in these first few months. 

Does your local hospital do 12 week scans? Take as many as you can get your hands on! They're always nice and reassuring  

So, when's your due date? 

I fell happy, oh so happy.... tra la la! What a great result for the vag team


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna, good to hear from you, I was just stalking your profile to see if you had posted at all in the last couple of days!

Don't worry about me and work, it is all good, even though it sounds like a disaster, and really, I take being stroppy with suppliers completely in my stride - wouldn't you guess! Anyway it got results, I think! I don't want to say too much about work on the forum, but I am looking forward to some major changes, although the next couple of months might be a bit rocky  

Not to bang on about it - but it on hot days, it is sooooo lovely not to live in London anymore. I'm a bit   about you being tired. I can't remember, are you on contraception?? But then it is hot, and your injection is due! On the other hand....there is something in the air about the vag team - I wish I could catch it  

Actually I had quite a good day at work today, and I have banished DH to the sofabed for the past couple of nights, so at least I am sleeping all the way through the night, and I thnk I am beginning to feel that it is doing me some good.  

I am off to see if I can find Annie on ********

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Are you on there Polly!!!! Give me a poke


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Great news Claire! Must be a relief.  
Why are you at extra risk of gestational diabetes?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for your post Polly,

No I am not on any contraception but I have definatly not caught the vag team bug! no way ready for that yet, but hopefully soon.
I think tiredness is due, to heat plus becasue the weather is nice I am out more and AF being due end of week.

We have all gone quiet about the meet up? or have you all arranged it with out me (the mental one) oh that reminds me I am seeing ANOTHER pyschiatrist next tuesday

Donna x  x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Lol, Donna, no we haven't organised anything without you, it wouldn't be the same! Should we just organise at the same place again, at least we all know what it is like?

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm more than happy with that Polly. I loved it there


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, as a founding member you would have to be there! 

Gestational diabetes - because of the pcos.  I will be off the metformin at 12 weeks so won't be managing my insulin levels which increases my risk of gestational diabetes, which in turn would lead to a bigger baby so he wants to do a scan every 4 weeks (thankfully on the NHS as the money pit is drying up) to measure the baby's size to check it's not getting too big.  He said I was too skinny for a 9lb baby, he said I'd never get it out! (charming)

He also said he didn't think I'd get pregnant with a second child without having the operation again, which wasn't great news.  He said that not only did I have the bad type of pcos, but it was also a severe case.  I guess he didn't tell me that before as he didn't want to upset me.

So I have everything I own crossed that this goes ok.  I haven't had any more spotting since Sunday evening.

xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Claire try not to think about next children as you don't want to stress yourself, you have enouhg to worry about with the little bean you are carrying.
It is always a worrying time however you get pregnant so all that you are feel is completly normal. The next scan will be here in no time, did you get a picture?

Polly I am fine with that 2 I loved it there and now I know its only a SHORT train ride lol

Hello everyone else

Donna x x 

PS I didn't mention before but I am hopefully having my first ann summers party for ages on the 21st so I hope I can get things to pick up again


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - ah, I see. I have a pg friend with gestational diabetes at the same hospital as you (hers is weight related). She has the  4 weekly scans and fortnightly diabetes clinics. Hopefully it won't come to that for you, anyway. 
Don't worry about subsequent children now (you may find that one is more than enough ).

Polly - more than happy with the same location, but it should be up to other people who would have to travel further than me. I am happy to travel somewhere otherwise (new car arriving this weekend, all being well ).
Hope today is less stressful for you at work.

Donna - I get tired in this weather too. Glad you've been having fun with the boys.

Annie, Deedee - hello!

Busy day today. Mother and toddler group this morning, then off to a friend's house this afternoon.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Like Emma, I'm happy with the same location but think it should be up to those that need to travel further.

I am getting a little ahead of myself I suppose, it's just that he brought it up!  I'll forget about it for now!  Yes I have a picture although you can't make much out!

Annie I aim to send your package today.

Donna, great that you're getting back into the swing of Ann Summers parties!

xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm also happy to go elsewhere, but we would have to decide where!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - I can't believe the Consultant told you that. What a complete idiot   How about he concentrates on the here and now hey! He could have said to you later on down the line "If you ever think of ttc again in the future, come and see me first for a chat" I'm cross about that  
But - today is a happy day. All went well last night and I am thrilled to pieces with that. Even more so that you saw a heartbeat - very reassuring that all is going swimmingly   I'm on count down to 2 weeks time now  

Emma - Enjoy your busy day in this lovely weather

Donna - Excellent that you've got an AS party. Even just for the social element of it. You'll have a great night  


I'm happy to drive down to Luton again. It really didn't take me that long. Also happy with any other location that's convinient to the majority


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

Well I think you should all come to my house lol
I don't mind where we go the Luton hoo wasn't to far for me really, I quite enjoyed the journey.

I took song toime at playgroup today after having a break from it - look at me no stopping me now!

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Way to go Donna!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Well done Donna! You're doing so well!  

It think the ultimate decision on where to go for the meet-up should lie with Deedee. Although Luton does make good sense.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna - another psychiatrist? Why are you seeing another one? Have you been referred to counselling yet, or is this a stage on the way?

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks guys

Polly, the counselling place (the pone you phoned) decided they wouldn't see me until I had the self harm sorted. As I was so upset and disheartened by the other pyschiatrist I saw my gp as referred me to see a pyschiatrist at the mausdley hospital (not sure if you know it) and I am seeing someone in the self harm clinic on tuesday

I agree Emma we should let Deedee decide

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

I wondered when we would get round to another meet. When were you all thinking of meeting up? Ill have to check flight prices.

Claire- soooo pleased that things are ok. As Emma said just concentrate on the one child for now. Did you know that PCOS symptoms often improve after pregnancy? You'll probably find your cycles regulate themselves afterwards. Great that you are being scanned often too, I'll probably only have two 

Donna- How are you feeling about seeing the psych on Thurs? try not to let the previous experience put you off. 

I was seriously pi$$ed off today when Tesco phoned and told me the order that was due to be delivered tonight is cancelled due to computer problems. My cupboards are bare and I had ordered LOADS. I had to do the whole order again online- not a happy bunny


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  


Would a trip to Ireland be out of the question for us England girls? Perhaps we should take a turn to go to Deedee if we can?


Claire - I thought pregnancy was meant to help with PCOS after pregnancy too. Guess we'll see in the New Year  

Deedee - I would be absolutely fuming about that too! They are making you process the order again?!?! I hope they compensated you for the inconvinience.

Donna - You are doing phenomanally well  at the moment and it's lovely to hear you sounding so much brighter. 


Nothing to report here. Trying to get organised for our weekend in CenterParcs but struggling to get anything done as DH not around much this week   And anything I put to one side ready for packing mysteriously ends up in another room. Wonder who that could be


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Donna good luck with the new psych tomorrow.  

Annie, didn't realise you were off to Centerparcs.  Is that this weekend? 

Polly, hope you have a better day at work today!

Morning Emma, morning Deedee.

I think a trip to Ireland will be out for me.  I can't fly unless I'm completely bladdered.  When we flew to Egypt in Feb I had had 3 large red wines before we even got on the plane and quite honestly I can barely remember the flight, but DH said that I topped up the alcohol levels at regular intervals.  We will be cancelling our Med holiday if all is well at 12 weeks for the same reason - I won't be able to get on a plane without a skinful and obviously that's out of the question!  Sorry.  A bit embarrasing given I'm 32! 

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Awww Claire - my best friend has to take valium before she will get on a plane. You are not alone. 

Yep - Centerparcs is this weekend. I am booked in for a facial, massage and pedicure. Cannot wait! Hannah and her boyfriend are booked into the creche for a couple of hours in the mornings. They get to do all their fave activities like painting, sticking etc. Much more fun than being dragged around with Mum & Dad   

Everytime you ask her if she's going on holiday, she says "yeah swimming!!!" and makes doggy paddles action. Verrry cute!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

It's quiet on here today!

I forgot to say earlier, I told my mum on Monday that I'd been advised not to do anything too vigorous like hoovering due to the bleeding and the house was deterioriating despite DH's best 'efforts' and would she mind running the hoover around now and again.  Anyway, got home yesterday from work to find the house dusted and hoovered, floors mopped, kitchen cleaned, ironing done, front path swept and front door polished!  Amazing.  She's going back on Friday to do the bathrooms and change the bed sheets!

Only two hours until I can escape early to acupuncture.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - wow! What a nice mum. Can you send her round here when she's finished.  

Annie - Centerparcs sounds fun. I did laugh at your tale of Hannah moving things. I've just found a pile of kitchen utensils in the garden under a bush. 

Polly - is work less stressful today? 

Donna, Deedee - hello! Hope you're both OK.

Not much going on here, but somehow the days vanish before my eyes. Had a lovely time at my friend's house yesterday; don't know why we hadn't done it earlier.  Just been food shopping but had to make a hasty exit as both boys went into meltdown mode.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Another busy day here wothout getting anything done or having much to report.

I met with my family support worker and she seems ok so I hope we hit it off the more time we spend with each other.
We haven't agreed a day yet but she will becoming for 2.5hrs a week

I am seeing the gp tomorrow its not till tuesday that I see the pyschiatrist.

I would love to go to Ireland and I do agree it would be fair but I don't think I can afford the flights (around 70.00) for just 1 day out, Sorry
How about we all club togther and pay for Deedee's flights to save her the expense?

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

boy, I'm tired today. Looking forward to my bed in a short while.

Donna - I'm glad you liked your support worker. I'm sure in time that you'll grow to see her as a real friend. Are you just checking in with the gp tomorrow? See if your meds are at the right level?

Emma - We had a full blown tantrum in the car park outside Mothercare this afternoon. Very swift grab, throw in the car and got the hell outta there  

Claire - Can your Mum adopt me


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all...just to let you know I saw the Apprentice last night!

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Donna what a great idea to pay for Deedee's flight, I'm up for that.  Glad it went well with the family support worker.

Morning Annie, Deedee, Polly, Emma.

Well, the Apprentice... has everyone seen it who wants to?  I didn't agree with the hiring choice! 

I am absolutely shattered too, I couldn't keep awake for BB last night despite my best efforts and I was late in this morning because I couldn't get out of bed! 

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - oooh, goodie. Tiredness is kicking in. Fantastic! 

Yep - I saw the Apprentice. I was hoping for the runner up to win. Thw winner seems a bit of a flake to me.

hmmm, flake. Might have to have one later  

I Sky + Big Brother. I couldn't stay awake either!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I wanted the runner up to win too!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hmmm, just had that flake. It was gooood!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I haven't seen it yet. Just about to watch, provided both boys stay asleep. I saw who won though.

Back later with my thoughts.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Ahhhh that is sooo sweet but I really couldnt let you do that 

When were you all thinking of meeting up?

I don't want to say anything in case Donna hasn't seen it  Will be back with my thoughts later too

Just back from the madwives- gosh they are a lot more chilled out the 2nd time round- I don't have to go back until Im 28 weeks! All ok, we had a listen and seems like a good strong heartbeat to me.

Claire-Sorry pet but you are going to have to get used to feeling knackered all the time- Oh the joys! No m/s yet? You might escape it you lucky thing. Im not into BB at all this year and am quite glad as I just caught a glimpse and they're fighting already. Im having serious Lost withdrawl symptoms though- I need my fix!

Annie- Ohhhh Flake- did you go for original, dark or snowflake?

Emma-  at finding your utensils under a bush.

Better get back to my cleaning

D x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Seen it now. No strong views on who won, just pleased Alex didn't (couldn't bear him - like a spoilt child IMO, and with far too many chips on his shoulder). Not much to choose between the top 2. Think Lee could learn more and would work hard, but he's not very eloquent. Think Claire would be very annoying indeed to work with, even if she had the edge on paper.

I'm still not watching BB. Thought I might have cracked by now. 

LOL Deedee - I had far too many mw appointments (46 in total, I think).


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Couldn't bear Alex either.  Every other sentence towards the end seemed to be "... as I'm only 24... ".  Grr!  His only saving grace is he did a similar course to me at the same university (although obviously several years after me!), so I gave him a break on account of that!

No, no m/s.  It's either because I'm having weekly acupuncture as she's doing nausea points as part and parcel of it, or because I'm not going to get it.  My mum didn't get m/s whenever she was pg, I discovered the other day.  I'm less stressed about that element of it but I'd still welcome it in some ways.

xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Glad Im not the only one who found Alex really irritating- so pleased he didn't win. I think Claire winning was too predictable for TV, I thought AS might surprise us all in the end and he did! Lee needs bit of polishing but seems an OK guy. Do they ever stay to work for AS anyway? I think they all seem to use it as a springboard to something else.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

So we're all shattered then............... lol

Honestly Deedee we can't come to you and its not fair for you to have the extra expense so if we all went together your flight wouldn't be much between us at all.
Not sure when we could go didn't think that far ahead, well I am hopefully getting my hair done on the 30th so it would have to be after then of course lol

Saw GP today he said I seemed more positive and had made a step forward he doesn't want to see me for another 3 weeks (longest time so far) and said that I don't have much more to go until I am flying solo - fingers crossed.
And yes Polly 'you told me so' (6 months, (wink))

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Just pooping on quickly. Absolutely worn out today. Got all the packing to do for CenterParcs and DH not in my good books   

I'm off to CenterParcs in the morning. 

Chat to you when we get back on Monday night. 

Have a good weekend xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hiya Annie,

Have a great time a centre parcs, I really want to go next year so I will grill you about the activities etc when you get back.

What has DH done? or is just not helping

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - have a wonderful time.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, I've missed you!  Hopefully you're all packed now and I hope you have a great time.   My DH never helps with the packing, if he did I think it would be a disaster, he forgot to pack his deodorant when we went to Sicily and we couldn't find anywhere to buy any it was disgusting.  Since then, I've always done all the packing!

Donna, that's fab news from your GP! 

Morning everyone else, how are we all?

I'm working from home today.  The window behind me at work opened automatically yesterday and wouldn't shut and I sat all day in a draught really cold!  Apparently it could take 3 days for the relevant dept to come and fix it, so I said there was no way I was sitting there in the cold again today!  Boss wasn't in yesterday so hope she doesn't mind...  oh well too late now.  Gives me a chance to put my feet up. 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - hope you're enjoying working from home. Can you get everything done quickly this morning then spend the afternoon watching DVDs? 

Donna - great news about the GP. So glad he can see real signs of progress in you. That sounds really encouraging. 

Not sure what the weekend holds in store. Dh is away on a work thing. We are going to attempt to make birthday cards for him this morning (birthday on Monday). I just know I will regret this idea


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, that is my plan as I have a few films I want to watch!

Good luck with the card making! 

I doubt the weekend holds much in store for me!  I'm currently reading The Book Thief, hopefully will finish it as I'm not particularly enjoying it but I'm half way through now so feel like I need to keep going! 

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Good on you for working at home Claire, make a long weekend of it!

any ideas of a date?

sorry to be brief at SIL to be's house at the 4 boys are fighting, we are of to play group this afternoon we can saty there for 3 hours so thats fab

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

What a weekend it's been so far!?  We were en route to the first of TWO birthday parties yesterday when Hannah coughed that hard she made herself sick. It was a quick about turn and straight home and she spent most of yesterday coughing. The out of hours doctor diagnosed croup (!) and gave us a steroid tablet. The poor wee thing couldnt sleep because the coughing would just wake her up again so it was a loooooonng day. We ended up at childrens A&E at 11pm and would you believe she didnt cough once? (typical!) DH did the night shift (bless him!) and  she has only coughed twice this morning and is in good spirits.

Hope evryone is ok and having  good weekend.

Annie- Im thinking of you being pampered and preened at Centreparcs. Cant wait to hear all about it!

D xox


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - poor Hannah. Hope she feels better soon.  What a scare for you.

C**p weekend here. Dh was away until this morning at a work thing, and has come back in a foul mood.  I hope he sorts it out soon or snaps out of it.
Yesterday was one of those days where everything kept going wrong. Yet another dreadful trip  to the supermarket, where Will kept hitting Robin and making a scene (many scenes, in fact). Think I'll have to start doing online shopping. Then I discovered more car problems - existing car is due to be traded in on Tuesday and had a flat battery. Have had to have a new one fitted, wasting more money. Also maggots in recyling bin, poo (Will) on the carpet, and much screaming all round.

Hope everyone else is having a better weekend than me.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

not a great weekend here, I was ill yesterday and had to call my mum to come round. Felt so rough in the evening I was nearly in tears! feeling ok today but still not right.
Boys needed new shoes so that was another 50 quid spent - bless um

Oh had the shock of my life this morning, I was in bed and DH was up with the boys. I could hear them in the bath so was expecting Ryan to run in at any point (he usally does when DH is getting Callum out of the bath) well he comes running in and DH has shaved his head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! then he came in with Callum took the towel off him and yes a shaved head to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was speachless
They do look cute though

I will post pics when I can

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Crap weekends all round then?

Emma- You poor thing. Hope DH is in a better mood. Im a fan of online shopping (despite last week's c**k up!) I dont know how you do it with two. I just dont take H any more unless it's just nipping in and out for a few things.

Donna- Hope you are feeling better. What was wrong? Have you got the vag team lurgy (ie morning sickness) ?? 

Got  MIL coming tomorrow so have to get the spare room into order, you cant see the bed for clothes!

Let's hope H has a better night than the last one


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hope she is OK tonight, Deedee.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Everyone still tired then?!

Deedee, hope Hannah was ok last night!

Emma, hope your DH snapped out of it and your weekend improved!

Donna, are you feeling better now?

Nothing exciting to report here!  Just wanted to post!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Helloooo!!!


We're back from CenterParcs. Just nipped on beiefly for the gossip.

I can add to the weekends events...... guess who went and got bloody chickenpox on holiday.

Yep, chickenpox. She's fliiping covered in them. Luckily they only started to annoy her today, so we left a bit earlier than planned and I'm about to nip to Boots for a bucket of Calamine Cream and Piriton.

I shall be home all week now trying to stay sane with my spotty Princess. I shall also be buying alot of DVD's for her today!!!

Back tonight for a proper chat. Love to all - deffo having champagne when we meet up and a stink load of chocolate - we deserve it


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Poor Hannah, hope she feels better soon. Have _you_ been tested for immunity? Might be worth doing, even if you have had cp as a child. That's what Will caught (via me) and led to him being very ill and having to be in SCBU. Sorry, not trying to scaremonger.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Crikey! I was always told that because I'd had CP and shinlges I was o.k.

Might call my Midwife tomorrow morning


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - the chance of you having it is probably next to none, and the chance of you passing it on to number 2 even smaller. I wish I hadn't said anything now - really didn't want to worry you.  

How is the patient?

Deedee - how is the other Hannah?

And how is everyone else?

I've spent the day running round like a headless chicken. Will has some little friends and, more importantly, their mothers coming over tomorrow, so a BIG clean was in order. Polly, I was thinking of you as I tackled the cobwebs (a ridiculous number thereof ).


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

she's doing well Emma (touching wood!)

It's only this afternoon that she's said they're bothering her. She's got some on and in her girlie bits   She's been taking her nappy off and saying "ouchies Mummy"

Some of them look evil!!! 

You didn't worry me hun. Chances are I'm ok. I'll just run it past the "professional"


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh Annie poor Hannah. It really wasnt a good weekend for any of us, was it?

I hope it doesn't get too nasty. Hannah 2 has escaped chicken pox so far.

She is much better today, her appetite is back and is in good form. MIL is here so I have to go and be social.

D x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! - that's better

We were up from 11pm - 3.30am with Princess Pox. Her spots do look a tad bit sore today though so I'll let her off. Although her foul mood coupled with my insane tiredness is not going to be a good mixture  

It's going to be a long one! I tried taking some photos of her to show you yesterday but they're not showing up that well on the camera.

Deedee - Glad Hannah2 is on the mend. I think watching them be sick is worse than most things they enounter. Have fun with MIL! 
Oooh - when you pop back next - we need that ticker!!!! How are you growing? Got a little something there yet?


How is everyone else this lovely sunny day?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - poor Hannah (poor you  ). I hope she has a good nap during the day to make up for it and gives you a chance to get some zzzzz.

Deedee - hope Hannah2 is on the mend.

Claire, Donna, Polly - how are you all? 

Dh came home in a much better mood last night, thank goodness. It was his birthday too, so perhaps that helped. He's been invited to the most fantastic ball later in the week and I am very jealous indeed. I get to iron his shirt for said event. 
New car arrives today, but I won't be able to try it out until this evening or even tomorrow. It will be wonderful to be able to go out and about again though.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Can DH not take you to the ball? I fear you're going to become a real life Cinderella! He gets all the fancy overseas trips and balls while you stay home cooking and cleaning. Something not right there me thinks   At the very least you deserve a weekend away... alone! : Let him play housewife for a few days. 

This morning hasn't been too bad. Hannah has watched Bee Movie 4 times in a row and I have ironed Everest, including all the bed sheets I had hung out at 7.30am! I'm in danger of turning into a real life housewife. If I'm not careful I'll catch myself baking fairy cakes with Hannah and presenting DH with a pie when he walks through the door  

If I'm off for 40 winks right now. Back tonight xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

I've just been on the most pointless half day course imaginable!  The only saving grace is that it wasn't a full day!

Annie, poor Hannah!  I hope she's feeling less 'ouchie' this afternoon!  Lots of  needed all round at your house I think (or perhaps I don't want to get that close!).

Emma, I agree, you should go to the ball!!!  

Polly, how's things?  How many suppliers do you have left?! 

Deedee, hope Hannah is still feeling better!  How come still no ticker?  I'd have had one at 12 weeks!

Donna, how are you doing?  You're very quite, hun.

I forgot to say yesterday, we had a most unpleasant experience in our home town at the weekend.  We were near the centre of town on a street where you could only fit one car because of the parking, anyway this car was coming the other way so we reversed and moved so they could pass.  Don't know if we looked at them the 'wrong way' or what because we started to drive up the road after they'd passed and next thing we know, this lad had got out of the other car, ran up the road after us and started kicking our car and making threatening gestures at us.  Suffice to say, we were terrified, hastily locked the doors, but another car was coming the other way and we couldn't move.  We now have a serious dent in the back of DH's car.  It's just as well we were in the sh1tmobile instead of our nicer car, but still, what a horrible thing to happen.  DH mentioned it to a work colleague who also lives in our town and he said that has happened to him too.  I'm also worried what effect that stress will have had on the little one.  We've agreed that we will stick to the outskirts from now on and maybe bring forward our move to 5 years' time instead of 10.

Also, I'm getting weird twinges really low down today  and I mean really low, should I be worried?  It's below where I imagine everything would be happening (please God).

xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- What a horrible experience! Did you get the registration number? Id go straight to the police and make a statement if I were you. Dont worry about stress and bubs. When I was pg with H we moved house and I went through the most awful legal fight with my employer re maternity pay- they are more resilient(sp) than we think!

Annie- Ironing sheets? I gave that up a loooong time ago. I refuse to iron anything that people dont see- ie towels, sheets, pants etc. That reminds me- when H was born I remember ironing bibs  Im sure that didnt last long! I hope Hannah1 starts to feel better soon, poor thing, keep piling on the calamine lotion.

Cinder'emma'- you WILL go to the ball! Are partners not invited? 

Right ticker on its way- I PROMISE!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Flippin' eck Im half way there!!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Congratulations Deedee, I didn't realise you were that far along!

No we didn't get the reg plate, but there's no point telling the police here anyway, we would spend a fortune on parking in their car park, be left waiting for hours and then they will do nothing about it.  (based on others' experience!)

What a horrible day I'm having.  I seem to have loads of serious stress at work at the moment just when I don't need it to the point that I'm waking up at night worrying, I am rowing with DH (hormones?) all the time and I'm totally disorganised.  It's my Dad's 60th today and I haven't got him a present yet, I feel so awful about it, usually I have things bought weeks in advance, wrapped and ready to go.  I had to explain to him on the phone and I was virtually in tears (hormones?) but of course he was fine about it and said he'd really prefer that I didn't stress about it and he wasn't bothered.  But I feel really awful as he does so much for me and DH.  I've also had a major row with the garage over my car (I am refusing to pay them, long story), with the Royal Mail for losing my driving licence and my ISA provider for messing up my transfer.  And of course I'm worrying about my bean constantly.  I just feel    all the time, and I feel so guilty as I should be feeling   .  But I can't believe it's happening and I'm convinced it will go wrong as it seems too good (even in the context of all the rubbish that seems to be happening to me).

Sorry for rambling on.  I must sound so ungrateful and believe me I'm not.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire -   it _is_ the hormones. It is a sign that everything is progressing very well. I think I spent most of the first 12 weeks bursting into tears and snapping at people (and the last 12 weeks too, oh and quiet a few times in between too). 
Twinges are growing pains I am sure. All good stuff, even if it doesn't seem that way. 

Your experience in our local town sounds horrible. How scary for you both. I pretend said town doesn't exist, and never ever go there. No point going to the Police - they'll just offer you counselling.

Is it worth going down the small claims court route with the garage? Just the threat of it might be all that is needed. 

Annie - sheets can be ironed.    

Deedee - half way! When is the 20 week scan. I have the 27th in mind - is that right?

  at Cinderemma. That is me. Sadly the ball isn't an option. Dh was just given one ticket after someone else dropped out (or so he tells me ). He gets to go flying in some sort of aeroplane (Red Arrows?), dinner, dancing (can't see him doing that), stay in swanky hotel. 
We asked MIL about babysitting one weekend. Apparently she might be able to do so in late August - she's too busy until then. 
It honestly doesn't bother me, but dh gets a bit fed up.

I am going to have a night out in October though (dh work thing). 

Had a lovely afternoon with Will's little friends. I'm quite shocked at how boisterous boys en masse - even little ones - can be.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Cinder-Emma, we can babysit any time you want - I hope you knew that! What a shame that you will miss the ball - can DH see if someone else wants to drop out? If there are other single tickets about, maybe someone will be relieved to not have to go? 

Sorry to hear that everyone had a   weekend, me too, I went to see my mum & dad (sorry Deedee, I wasn't sure how much free time I would have, but I feel less guilty that you obviously wouldn't have had time either) nice to see them, but also not a break, IYKWIM!

Been at a useless conference today, and back to the office tomorrow. Working up to another sacking!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - might take you up on that offer one day. 
Do you have anyone left to sack?  
How was the visit to your parents. Did you bite your tongue a lot?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening  

Well, I made it through an entire day in the house. Never set foot past the washing line   Hannah was seriously fractious this afternoon. Lots of cuddles and more Bee Movie viewing   Please let tomorrow be a good day  


Cinders - You should try having girls en-mass - they scream alot! Get DH to bring back some nice freebies from the hotel at least! 
Book MIL in now!!!! August is going to be here before you know it and it'll take you that long to decide where to go! How about your folks? Any possibility of them doing a bit?


Deedee - Well, almost 20 weeks! Can't wait to find out what flavour you've got this time. I'm thinking another girl for you too... and I'm always wrong! Thought of any names yet?


Claire - Holy Moly! In my hormonal state I probably would have gotten out the car and shouted "come on then"   You did the right thing and got out of there. 
I really wouldn't worry about beanie. I had a screaming match with our architect at 37 weeks. How my waters didn't break there and then I'll never know. This poor little one has been through all sorts with me and still seems to be doing well - more flood threats, the fight with the estate agent, the list is literally endless. I have been pushed to the limit and then some and still she's o.k  

And I was known for my organisation skills before Hannah came along. It was exactly the same as you described - could not get my act together and do things that I would usually have settled months before!
Deffo pregnancy related and I have to warn you - it has remained that way ever since!


Polly - How were the folks? A good visit this occassion?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

No, my parents won't do babysitting. They don't want the responsibility in case something goes wrong, apparently.  SIL would do it, but I don't like to ask because she doesn't approve. In all seriousness, she thinks it is wrong to go out without children because they miss out on the treat (wierdo ). I don't think she has _ever_ had a night out with just her and her dh.

Anyhow, enough of this. I'm really quite happy with my dull life.  I did lots of going out in the pre-Will years, and I will go out again when he is older.

I'm getting impatient waiting for dh to come home with the new car. I want to go and try it out.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

dull - i don't think so Emma! We'll just have to organise a night away with us girls. DH can babysit while you, me and anyone else who fancies it has a night out. Next year though - I'm MIA for the rest of this one!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yes Emma all will be revealed on the 27th. Im feeling 'blue' with this one if you know what I mean.
I agree that your SIL is a weirdo  what 'treat' are they missing out on?

A girls night away sounds like a great idea but like Annie Ive put away my drinking and dancing shoes for a while. Lets plan it for next year though 

Just booked a four day break in the Algarve (just DH & I), the last one for just the two of us for a loong time methinks


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Deedee - I am soooo envious. A little "babymoon"

I might be lucky to get a night away in London with DH. He's hasn't got any holiday left because of this new job venture he's been doing all year. Guess I can't have it all


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - break away sounds lovely. Why do you think it is a boy? I'm convinced that yours is pink, and Claire's is blue (I'll have plenty of hats on standby for eating though  ).

A friend of mine has just found out that hers is a boy and is gutted.   I can't understand it.

How are all the Hannah's today, anyway?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Annie hope Hannah is feeling a bit better today!  (and doesn't want to watch Bee Movie again!) 

Emma, be great if you could get a weekend of babysitting in August!

Polly, I didn't think you had any staff left!  Are these new recruits?  You are morphing into Alan Sugar in my mind - you're fired!!!!!!

Deedee, your break sounds lovely!

Donna, are you ok?  I'll pm you. 

I'm not paying the garage and that's that and they've agreed (not that I gave them any choice).  I was unnecessarily upset over it though, I even rang DH in floods of tears over it, prompting him to ring them up and give them what for for upsetting me! 

Grr.  Am trying to organise a project meeting for a project I'm running and the only time everyone can do is when I'm on holiday and I can't wait until I get back as we will miss the deadline!  Aaaargh!  My boss will not be pleased!  But only 7 working days after today 'til our week off and trip to Wales!  Hooray!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - what did they do, or not do? Have they still got your car?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

It's a very very very long story that is mostly boring peppered by my irrational crying.  No, I've got the car now and it's fixed but my goodness what a palaver!

Got a meeting shortly which is likely to be most unpleasant.  Wanna go home! 

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening  

Hannah 1 has been hmmm... challenging today   Grumpy little Madam at times but we survived! MIL came over this arvo and I went off to a Flood Fair with FIL, which was really useful. Got to talk to lots of people likethe Environment Agency and have a grumble!

Claire - Have you got another scan next week? How have you been feeling, apart from hormonal  


Donna - Been wondering where you are   Is everything alright your end?


Emma - I agree with your guess. Girl for Deedee and a boy for Claire. Quite prepared to join you in some hat eating  

Right - off to claim my tv for the first time today. Sooo sick of Pixar Animated films!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Sorry to hear that both Hannah's have been unwell.

Claire all sounds totally normal to me, when I was pregnant I totally forgot a friends 21st - didn't even wish her a happy birthday I felt awful.
And as Annie said the organistion NEVER returns

I have continued to be ill since saturday but I am physically ok today - and no it was not morning sickness I did a test to rule that out.
Appointment was good, I am on the waiting list for therapy (up to 6 months) 

Don't feel up to much at the moment, SIL had boys yesterday and my mum has them today just don't feel I can cope right now. Not feeling good

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Donna, glad to hear you're feeling physically better today, that must have been quite unpleasant.  (and sorry it was a BFN)  Also sorry that you're having a down day today, do you have anything arranged to do today in your 'me' time?

Annie, how's the patient today?

Afternoon Polly, Deedee, Emma.

My next scan is Monday evening at 8+6.  Of course, I am working myself up into a lather about it!  Boobs not so sore today, so off my imagination goes... but it's going nowhere near google I promise!

I think mine is blue and Deedees is pink too.  I have a horrible old hat at home that I can eat if required.

Yet another stressful day at work for me.  I swear my boss is doing it on purpose, she keeps picking me to pilot new initiatives while everyone else gets to plod along.  Not fair!  I want to plod!

Claire x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Goodness! you are all convinced it's pink this time- Why? BTW I would like the hat eating to be videoed and put on U-Tube for us all to see 

Emma - there is no logic to me thinking its a boy, only that I felt sicker this time and the fact that I went to a fortune teller years ago who told me I would have girl then boy (a load of old baloney i know!)

Donna- Good to hear from you and sorry you've been 'poorly'- I love that expression, we dont use it over here.

Claire-You are 8 weeks already  Wow! Don't worry about the lack of symptoms, Im sure everything is perfectly fine 

Annie- Hang in there! Being at home all day with a sick child is hard, hard work but you survived and she will get better. How has the weather been with you? Much rain?

Polly- Hello!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

i thnk it was best it was a BFN anyway, it would have been an accident and really not the right time.
How can the poor child be born into all this its bad enough Callum and Ryan have to suffer with it


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Donna, how are you feeling today? 

Annie, how is the patient today?

Morning Polly, morning Emma, morning Deedee.

Another stress for me today, having a nightmare with a courier company who were supposed to deliver my dad's (now very late!) bday present but mixed up the parcels and then didn't turn up when arranged to do the swap.  They are now telling me that I will have to drive to another town to their depot with their parcel.  I told them that I will be doing no such thing.  But I do really need my parcel!  Aaargh!

My memory must be getting bad as my mum has taken to texting me basic reminders!  Like I've just had one now asking if I've remembered it's my brothers 30th today and should probably text him happy birthday!  Oh dear. 

Anyone doing anything nice over the weekend?  I've got my brothers party tonight, and then very little else on but still nagging DH to take me out somewhere nice for the day, or the afternoon, or even an hour!

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Mega busy here at work today after being off with Princess Pox.

Absolutely exhausted after Ascot yesterday and such a loooong week at home! I am on the verge of tears following the simplest of requests  

DH is off to Bristol tomorrow to watch England play cricket. It's been arranged since last year but I am really wishing he was at home to give me a break. My Mum had Hannah yesterday and today so won't be getting my weekly break at the weekend. Feeling a bit sorry for myself today   DH is then working Sunday.

Claire - That next scan has flown around! What time is it on Monday?

Donna - How are you feeling today?

Deedee - I was told that the more sick you are the more likely it is to be a girl .Could be another one of those old wives tales though


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

To add my two pence worth, my mum wasn't sick at all with her pregnancies and had a girl and a boy!  I thought it was all to do with genetics and if boys tend to be born to the men in the family you were more likely to have a boy?  Is that totally wrong?  I've always assumed I'd have boys if I got pregnant because DH's dad had 1 boy, his uncle had 2 boys, his grandfather had 2 boys and his great grandfather had 1 boy, none of them had girls!

Annie, sorry you've had a hard week.  Why do men like cricket?  I can't imagine anything worse.  Can you go to a friends house with H, at least share the experience, or is she still infectious?

The scan is 6.30pm.  I am absolutely dreading it.  I've convinced myself I have had a missed miscarriage, or something is going to be wrong.  I hate having all these scans!

I found out at acupuncture last night that she is going away for 2 weeks after next week's session, but I'm supposed to be having weekly acupuncture to 12 weeks!  Aaargh!  There is noone else who treats PCOS-related issues in the vicinity either!

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - scan will be fine.  You don't _have_ to have so many scans if you don't want to. It is your body and your baby, and it is all up to you.
I think it is mainly a genetics thing. On dh's side everyone had boys (SIL is the only blip), going back countless generations, so I was pretty sure I'd have boys.

My view on the old wives tale is that people who have really bad sickness, where they can't actually function, have girls, but not everyone who has girls has sickness, if that makes any sense.

Annie - I'd take Hannah for you myself if I was nearer. Perhaps you could courier her over here?

How is everyone else?

Not sure quite what the weekend holds in store. We're going to go out and do something, now that we have a car again, but don't know what. Maybe the zoo? The problem I've now got is that Robin hates being in a pushchair. He is such a chilled baby...until he's put in his pushchair, then he screams and screams.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

OK, feeling a bit better. Staying here for lunch with the girls today and then DH has promised he will try and get home early tonight. I shall make sure I am in bed at the same time as Hannah  

A friend called just after I posted to see what I'm doing tomorrow and lets be honest - I always find something to do!

I'll be alright, just having a pregnancy moment  


Claire - Eek!!! no accupuncture for 2 weeks. she'll have to give you a booster sesssion and book you straight in when she gets back. Is there no one she can trust to do your needles for you I wonder?

Oh right, 6.30pm. Well you know the drill - text me when you get out and let me know it's all alright or I'll never sleep!


Emma - I think it's a boy thing with hating prams after a certain while. All my friends that have boys have had the exact same problem. 


Well, we're going to have to wait and see what flavours Claire & Deedee are adding to the vag team. See which theory works out. Probably none of them


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I always thought that Girls produced more Hormones so if you are going to suffer with morning sickness then it will be worse if you are carrying a girl.
I therefore predict Deedee to be having another girl and it is to early to say for Claire as there is still tiem for sickness to kick in.

Feel utterly exhausted tonight, had a fairly nice day but now Callum wont go to bed and I am on the egde and I can't take anymore.

Oh DH is being checked out for cancer again! long story but have all that in my mind to

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - right with you on the exhaustion today. I'm off to bed before too long.

Eeek! - is DH alright? Are you ok?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - what a lot for you to deal with.  Hope you get a good nights sleep and things might seem a bit better in the morning.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Hope you all had nice weekends.

The ann summers party went ok and I had a lovely family day today. we went shopping (retail therapy always helps) and took the boys swimming which is alwasy very very funny - they love.
Had a nice lunch out and ate dinner all together when we got home which we don't alwasy get the chance to do.

DH is ok he went to see a consultant about having the cyst removed as he is in so much pain but the consultant had a feel and said there is definatly 'something' behind it that the scan deosn't show - he was furious that they only scanned him laying down and not standing up aswell becasue it doesn't show the full picture!!!!
The cinsultant said there is a 50:50 chance of it being cancer :-(

He is having another scan on the 2nd (my birthday - what a present) then is going back to see the consultant on the 21st or earlier if anything is found!!
Trying not to worry about ti to much but obviously it is playing on our minds. W e can't really do anything untill we know what we are dealing with

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Donna what an awful thing for you both to go through, the waiting must be agony. I hope and pray that everything is ok. 

We have had rotten weather this week so haven't been up to much. DH and I now have colds, mine made worse by the fact that I cant take any of my usual remedies.

Claire- I'll be thinking about you at the scan tomorrow, try not to worry too much


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - What a worrying time for you and DH. I've got everything crossed for you both  


Deedee - 20 weeks today!!! The halfway mark already. And we hopefully find out the flavour at the end of the week don't we. Gives us something to look forward to.


Claire - How are you doing this morning? I have a feeling that you'll be a big bag of nerves and who could blame you. Will be thinking of you at tea time  

Polly/Emma - How are things your way?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Donna - what a worry for you. I hope everything is OK.  

Claire - thinking of you today. I'm sure it will all be fine. 

How are all the Hannahs? Back to full health?

Had a nice weekend. We went to the Imperial War Museuem yesterday (the Duxford one), and had a picnic too. Feeling a little bit sorry for myself today. I have af (first one for weeks) and it is horrible. I felt like I was having contractions this morning - actually brought tears to my eyes. Going to keep moving, as I think exercise helps.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh Emma, you poor love. Have you taken some pain killers? If they are really that bad it might be worth making an appointment with your GP to make sure everything did recover after having Robin. 

Hannah1 is back to "normal". She's all scabby rather than spotty now   She was delighted to be allowed back to school today. She was jumping around the house getting ready!

OK - I'm having a crisis with names!!! I was set on Leila and now I think I prefer Libby

what does everyone think?!??! I can't decide!!!!!!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, oh I am so sorry to hear that you have this stress and this awful wait to see what's what.  Huge hugs to you and your DH. 

Annie, I absolutely love Libby, in fact Elizabeth (my mum's name) shortened to Libby is in my top two girls names!  Along with Hannah! 

Emma, sounds unpleasant!  I've had afs that are much worse than usual in the past.  I should think the pain will pass after the first day, but if not I'd probably take a trip to your GP and check that you're compatible with your pill.

Deedee, 20 weeks, wow!  Are you excited about the scan?

Not a lot to report here, although I have done something really really stupid.  I thought the old garden down below needed a tidy up for the scan today and managed to cut myself and draw blood this morning.  Just a small amount but when I went to the loo earlier it bled a tiny bit again.  How on earth am I going to explain this to the cons later if it bleeds a bit when he does the scan?!     As if I don't have enough to worry about!!!!!!

Weekend was ok.  Managed to get out for a brief picnic (was a bit windy!).  Otherwise did a lot of watch dvds!

Back later.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

- sorry Claire, but that really tickled me. I am sure your Consultant will be quite discreet later. Besides, he shouldn't have to use dildo cam today. I had a normal scan when I was 8 weeks with this one and my 7wks with Hannah was the belly way. Hopefully he won't venture down below  

Yeah, I really am swaying towards Libby now. You wouldn't think it would be so hard. Girls names are sooo pretty.

So is there a chance we could have a Libby 1 & 2 or even a Hannah 3   How fantastic would that be!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Not sure about the scan.  Surely he'd have to tell me in advance to drink water or something if it was the belly way?  I don't know, of course, what I'm talking about.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire -  I bet the consultant will have seen it all before a 1000 times. I bet most people trim things before a scan. 

Annie - I _love_ Libby (and Elizabeth). Much more than Leila, if I'm honest.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Emma - it's honest opinions I'm after  

I mumbled to DH as I was waking this morning "prefer Libby now" and then started rushing around getting ready for work. Will try and resume the conversation with him later on today!


Claire - Can you call his office and make an enquiry as to if you have to fill your bladder for this scan!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Really like both those names Annie  

Claire- I wouldn't worry about the water drinking. When I was going to the 20 wk scan with Hannah I drunk loads beforehand thinking it would make the scan a lot clearer- the sonographer promptly told me it was a load of baloney! I think you'll be having a belly one this time so dont worry about the lady garden- although Im sure he's seen it all before!

Emma- Poor thing! did you always have painful af? Hot water bottle, industrial strength painkillers and lots of chocolate for you I think. Wouldn't hurt to get checked out, is the pill an option?
Hannah 2 is much better but still has an annoying cough which is worse at night but doesn't seem to wake her, thank goodness.

We had a look at beds yesterday in IKEA, Im really dreading this transition I just don't know how she will adapt. She has only ever slept in grobags so the whole pillow, duvet thing will seem really strange. Someone suggested putting the bed in her room while she still is in the cot so she gets used to it being there but there's not a lot of room  Help!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Fear not Deedee - it's really not that bad.

There are three things I have come across in this area. All work the same as each other. Just a preference thing - 

1) - Buy a singly bed and also one of those bed guards (which is what we did and no probs of falling out to date)

2) - Grobag sell these things that are like a fitted sheet with a sleeping bag on top. Hard to describe, but it's so they don't have a duvet that falls off in the night. Have a look at bump - 3's website. They sell them on there. Or Grobag I spose!

3) - My best friend bought a set of bunk beds when it came to moving over. The top bunk bed had a section already attached so as to prevent the person up top from falling out. Like a ready built in bed guard! She has put the bottom bunk bed away and is using the top bed section. Once again prevents her little man from falling out. Then when he's a bit older he can have the other part of the bunk bed and his brother/sister to be will then have this one.


I'm sure none of that makes any sense. My descriptive skills are bloomin awful . Think  that's why I only managed a B grade in English!


Right - dashing off for a routine blood test. Am sure my iron levels are at an all time low as I am soooo tired all the time!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee  - you can still keep her in a grobag on the bed, if you don't want to do the duvet and pillow thing. I know a couple of mothers who do that (reduces their opportunity to get out of bed too ).

My top tip would be to get Hannah to help choose her duvet cover. Will chose his (both have dogs on) and got really excited at being able to sleep under 'his' dogs. I'd make a big thing of the new bed being her special bed now that she is a big girl, etc.

I strongly recommend a stairgate across her door too, unless you want to be spending hours each night getting her to bed.

We had a bedguard but removed it after a few day as Will was just climbing over or round it.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

oh yeah - stairgate at her bedroom door. Forgot that tip Emma!


Heard from Claire that all went well. Don't know if the Consultant commented on the Lady Garden though  


I have a new dilemma. What middle name would go with Libby


----------



## koots (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello all!  I hope you don't mind me barging in like this! 
Well,  I am not quite sure how to start! 
I only discovered this site on Friday.  A friend at work told me about it and i am soooo glad she did!  Since then I have been trying to catch up on the past Vag Parts and have only managed to reach part 13 so far, I do want to catch up on the rest of what has happened but decided I should stop just reading and join in (if that is ok).  

My name is koots and I am 31.  I have been married to DH for 7 years! can't believe it! I have vaginismus and still haven't managed to break it!    We are desperately ttc and have tried so many different methods (needless to say none have worked!).  I was so relieved to find that I am not a lonely freak and that there are other people who can understand how desperate we are feeling, thank you for giving me some hope.  Koots x

(ps haven't put any little faces in, although really wanted to but haven't worked out how too yet!)


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Koots - Welcome!!! Very impressed that you have been reading posts that far back   Well, alot has happened for us all since those posts and you might have been getting an idea from what you have read about our different situations and how we all felt. Well, every single one of us has managed to overcome the vaginismus so between us, I am sure we can help you too  

You are absolutely not alone and of course not a freak. We understand exactly what you are going through right now and yes, how desperate you are feeling. I think I can speak for the entire team when I say we'd love to try and help you. 

Tell us a little bit about what the vaginismus is like for you and what methods of ttc you have tried. We can all tell you what we went through and maybe give you some ideas on where you can go to next - to not only overcome the vag, but also get pregnant  



Morning to everyone else  

How are we all today?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Welcome Koots!  You're absolutely not a freak first and foremost  and you're definitely not alone.  What methods have you tried to overcome the vag?  And as Annie said, what is the vag like for you?

Annie, no suggestions for a first name to follow Libby.  I was looking for ones that followed Elizabeth (much easier!) but last night DH told me that he doesn't like Elizabeth any more!   I don't think he should tell my mum that, of course I'm a bit upset as my mum would be so chuffed to have a baby named after her.  Oh well, it's probably a boy anyway!

Emma, how is af now?

Polly, you're very quiet!  I hope you weren't offended by my comparing you to Sir Alan!

Deedee, any joy bed hunting?

Donna, you're quiet too.  Understandable.  Just want you to know I'm thinking of you. 

As Annie said, the scan went well.  As for the Lady Garden, well it was a belly scan!   Of course, I had a totally empty bladder but I didn't want to risk any embarrassing situations with the dildocam, so I insisted we tried that first.  It wasn't overly clear but we could see bean dancing away and the heart beating, and the measurements seem right for 9 weeks.  

I have to chase up my GP as I don't have a 12 week scan date or a midwife appointment, so need to check they've actioned that.  Hoping for a chance or an empty meeting room this morning.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all!

Koots - hello and welcome! You are definitely in the right place, and please do join in. The more the merrier, and all that. I'm impressed that you managed to read through so many old posts.
You are absolutely not a freak. I remember thinking that I was the only one that had this thing wrong with me. It was wonderful to find out that I wasn't.

Annie - forgot about the second name thing. I'll give it some thought. Would it be Libby on the birth certificate, or Elizabeth known as Libby? I think they require quite different middle names to go with them. Emma goes well with Libby.   

Claire - glad scan went well, and your bits stayed hidden.  

Donna, Deedee, Polly  

Af is just a normal af now, thank goodness.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - It would just be Libby as I have a cousin called Elizabeth. 

9 weeks   I thought you were 8 + a day or 2. Even closer to the 12 weeks than I thought - hoorah! What due date have they given you? Although thinking about it, the hospital will give you their own at the 12 week scan   Definitely get on the phone and chase them about it. 

Shame DH doesn't like Elizabeth. Although like you said - it's going to be a boy   Are you going to find out at the 20 week scan?     - I hate waiting!!!

We've got Deedee's scan coming up at the end of the week! What is everyones guesses?


Emma - Glad things have settled down with AF


What do you think to Libby Alexandra? 

Alex was my Dad's middle name and his Dad's first name. Thought that was quite a nice thing to do?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I like Libby Alexandra.  I was thinking it needed to be quite a long name to balance out... and it's definitely a nice touch.

Emma, glad af has settled down!

For Deedee, I think a girl.  But we'll see..........

My temps clearly show a due date of 27th January 2009 so I'm sticking to that regardless!  Yeah, 9 weeks today so only 3 weeks to go, although I am very anxious about stopping the metformin at 12 wks.  No, we won't be finding out the sex (which feels a million hurdles away), as DH feels very strongly against it.  And I usually get my own way so I guess it's his turn!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Nooooooo - send me his e-mail address so I can beg him to change his mind!!! You can't make me wait til the end of January to find out. It's torture for me!

Wow, 9 weeks today! It's going quite quickly now. I think it's helped that we've had these little scan milestones to break up the horrible wait of getting to 12 weeks.

Did you get your accupuncture sessions sorted out? Will you carry on with them after you finish the metformin?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Believe me, he won't change his mind, he's adamant! 

No didn't get the acupuncture sorted, will have to have a break after this week.  There is noone else in the area that specialises in pcos and I think no treatment is better than the wrong treatment.  All being well at 12 wks will be going to monthly appts as can't afford it!

Cx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire _you_ could find out and not tell him, but tell us, obviously.  Perhaps he'll change his mind when the big day comes.

Annie - Libby Alexandra is perfect (and a lovely reason for choosing that name too).


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Yeah, you could find out just for the purposes of telling me and the others! Sell it to him that it's practical and could reduce costs significantly! Failing that offer him anything he wants in the bedroom - works for me  

Emma - Oooh glad it's getting a good reception. Just need to work on DH now. He didn't say no, but he wasn't bowled over by it. I challenge him to come up with something


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Sorry have to been quick I am meeting my family support worker at 1pm she is coming to meet the boys, who are alseep! lol

Claire I feel awful I am so so sorry I forgot all about your scan, sorry hun. Glad all went well though

Annie I think Libby Alexandra is lovely so that gets my vote

I vote for a girl for deedee

Back later x x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, hope all goes well with the family support worker.

Sounds like you've got a winning name there Annie.

Well, I've been trying to sort out my booking in appt and 12 wk scan!  First, my GP tells me that it's the midwife that needs to do it.  The midwife says it's the mat unit at the hospital.  The hospital says they need my GP to send them a referral letter first.  Even though it is my consultant from the hospital that wrote to my GP to tell him I was pregnant, my GP now has to write back to the hospital to tell them that I am pregnant, how  ridiculous is that.  So I've asked my GPs to fax a referral letter to the hospital this afternoon, but the hospital can't guarantee when they'll be able to process it!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello again

Claire I had a similar problem when it came to my 12 week scan! If you get to 11weeks and you still haven't got a date (which happened to me) chase up the hospital. I laid it on really thick as I knew the Nuchal couldn't be done after 13 weeks and I got fitted in.

Family support worker is nice and the boys seemed to like her which is important but she is very hard work. She isn't very chatty and I expected she would lead most of the converstation atleast in the first few visits.
I have her support once a week fro 3 months, I am seeing her again on monday.

I wish I had known about the grobag quilt things before I went out and bought the boys new quilts. They aren't really taking to them yet but I will perservre.

I have got another application throuhg that I need to fill out for the counselling course it has some very hard questions - I will post them on here later

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I'm sure they'll get you into the system in good time. Is it the L hospital in S? I'm told that they are usually running a week or two late with scans, but they always get done in the end. Will you have the nuchal one at the hospital where you see the consultant now? Will you have it at all?

Donna - glad the support worker visit went ok. Perhaps she'll get a bit more chatty as she gets to know you.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, yes it is the L at S!  

Well I'm putting my foot down about the scan, as I need it to be at 12 wks and see someone then because I need guidance from that as to what to do about my meds which is to be discussed at 12 weeks and then actioned from that point. 

I don't know about the other scans.  I need to get a pg book from the library, might go tomorrow after work.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire,  I have 2 books that I can post to you if you would like? 1 is a factual book (it isn't fantastic but covers everything) and is called what to expect when your expecting.
The other book is a factual/ fiction book. it is a really good read. It is broken into weeks and covers the factual stuff you need to know then it has a diary page where the author as written and its really funny - probably not explaining that well but I am happy to send you both


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire  - How utterley ridiculous. What a crazy system. Keep banging on their door. Sometimes you have make a noise about these things, but in this case it is worth it! I'd be goig nuts  

Donna - I'm sure once you get to know your support worker it will all start flowing nicely when you meet up. So, how does it all work? Does she sort of keep you company and a person to share your feelings with?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

It might be different with PCOS, but normally (in this part of the world) you just have a 12 week (ish) scan to check for a heartbeat (some areas don't even offer that), the nuchal fold (done privately) at 11-13 weeks, and a 20 week anomaly scan (check the baby has all the right bits and tell you the sex - normally done nearer 22/3 weeks at that hospital). In a normal straightforward pregnancy you wouldn't have any others.

I have some pregnancy books too, if you'd like them. I could pass them on at the meet-up.


----------



## koots (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello everyone.

Firstly, thank you all for the kind messages and the lovely welcomes, you have def cheered up my day.  

Annie - i also think Libby is a lovely name too.

You asked me about my vaginismus, well here goes... before my Dh and i met, I had never slept with anyone else.  Not used tampons, nothing.  Before we married we did try a couple of times but each time i bleed a lot and it was very painful.  After we married my GP sent me to a physcosexual therapist (sp!?), he tried but kept showing me how we should be "doing it" by demonstaring with 2 beany bag frogs! very confusing!  

After getting nowhere much I went to a diff GP who actually examined me!!  She found i had skin that went right across the entrance to my vagina and continued all the way up.  I then had a op  where it was cut and sewn back. It smarted a bit, i can tell you!

Since then I went to gynae physio which helped, started by inserting finger, now can insert all kinds of things up there!!  Dilators, softcups, tampons, basters (ttc), syringes (ttc) but Alas, just not the real thing!!!! 


i think the most frustrating thing is, when we first started everyone kept saying it was "just" physicological (sp? again ) and it wasn't, but NOW however it really is! And I just can't control it, we have tried all sorts of ways but  still no luck! 

Anyway, sorry to have gone on for so long!  We have since been reffered by GP to a clinic for possible IUI. I had normal blood test results and DH is fine bless him.  Just waiting to hear from doc at clinic now.  Does anyone know what other tests they will need to do?


And do you know... at work today i walked into office and said .." oh i have lost my um..." was about to say folder, when someone shouted "virginity" Har de har de har!  I know she was only joking, but then she went in for the double whammy by saying "only kidding poppet, corse  you have, you've been married for years!"  Ho hum!  I wanted to just say "Well if you really must know ... rant rant rant...!"  But i didn't.
So as I said Thank you for cheering me up.    

Sorry to have gone on for so so long.  Good night all, Take care Koots x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Koots - Morning Hun. Thank-You for sharing that with us. It's not easy to admit these things when you've been practices at keeping it to yourself for so long.
It sounds like you've done so much already    When I first started on this thread I had no where near progressed to inserting things down there. So to start with - BIG well done to you for coming this far  

I can see how it became a pshcological barrier for you after having to go through that surgery.

Donna will be able to tell you more about the IUI procedures. She has twin boys as a result of that treatment   But, I think that's about it test wise. I imagine they'll give you a date to go in and get you started on the stimulating drugs and scans to monitor your cycle.

Are you happy doing the IUI or did you want to ttc "naturally"? Are you happy to do the IUI and then perhaps come back to overcoming the vaginismus for sex later on down the line? 

Or did you want to do both together perhaps? Do the IUI and in the meantime we can each give you our top tips for overcoming the vag for sex.



Morning everyone else. How are we this glorious sunny day?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Koots, well done for being so open, it's not easy I know, but I think we've heard everything there is now so speak freely!  You have made some great progress already.  When I first joined the vag team I couldn't do any of the things you're doing, so you're some way along already.  Believe it or not in my efforts to conceive (as I also have PCOS which I discovered last October) I have become the baby-making-sex queen  doing the deed no less than 17 times in one cycle to conceive my bean.  And frankly that seemed totally pie in the sky at one point.  As Annie has already asked, are you focusing on the IUI, the vag, or a bit of both at the moment?

Emma, this nuchal fold scan, what is that for?  Does everyone have it?  How much does it cost?  And the anomaly scan, is that just for gender or does that scan do other things too and you can ask not to know the sex?  Is that one free?

Donna, thanks for your offer of books.  The what to expect when you're expecting has been recommended to me and I checked yesterday and my local library has it, so I'm going there after work.  I wouldn't mind borrowing your other book (and/or Emmas) and the meet up will be fine, save postage .  I just need some basic info and now seeing as my NHS support network is a bit sh1t.

Morning Annie, Polly, Deedee.

Claire x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Koots- Welcome to the vag thread!  and thanks for sharing your story with us. The main thing is that you CAN insert tampons etc. It may take  bit of time to work up to the 'real thing' but believe me it will happen. As you know by reading past messages, all of us know what it feels like when our bodies don't do what we think they 'should' be doing so you are def in the right place.
As Annie said, Donna is the best one to advise about IUI. Keep posting 

Annie- Glorious weather? Not here  Dont tell me our summer is over already.....

BTW I hope you all havent gone and arranged a meet up without me  Any more ideas about a date? Ill need to check out those flights

Claire- Over here on NHS we get 2 scans if everything looks normal, one at 12 weeks (dating scan) and the 20 week anomoly scan. The nuchal scan (to check for possibility of Down's) is usually done privately I had it done the first time round as my cousin had a Down's baby and I was concerned but they don't do it routinely here. Other areas are different as I know people who were scanned right the way through.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't think we managed to confirm a date for a meet up yet, did we?


Deedee - Are you looking forward to Friday? What time is your appointment? Yes, we have glorious sunshine here today and it's meant to last all week   I actually got brave and looked at the weather report. I hold my breath these days in case rain is coming  

Did I tell you guys I went to a Flood Fair last week? It was quite interesting. I saw some fancy products that I think I'm going to invest in. They're these whizzy sand bag type things. It's clearly going to take a long time to campaign for the drains to be fixed in the street so I have to be as ready as poss in the meantime. It's alot of money, but worth every penny if it means I never have to go through what we did last year again. 


Claire - Same here for me. Usually only get 2 scans - one at 12 weeks which they call a "dating scan". This literally measures the size of the baby and gives you a confirmed due date. Then the anomally scan at 20 weeks. Takes a bit of time and they measure and check absolutely loads of things. 
I didn't have the nuchal scan on either of mine as it costs £££ where I love. I just had the blood test they offer called the "Triple Test". This gives you a high risk or low risk result and you can decide from that if you want anything more invasive done. 
Any news from the hospital today?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - is dh coming round to the choice of name?

Glorious weather?   Rather overcast and windy here.

Deedee - I'm getting very excited about your scan. 

Claire - If you do decide to get the nuchal fold done, there are 4 places near to us that offer it (I can PM you with the details). Costs £150. It is the same man who does it at at least 3 of them (he's one of the consultants at the L&D). They measure the thickness of the baby's neck (thick neck is a sign of Down's syndrome), and take some blood, then a couple of days later tell you what the chance of the baby having Down's is.
You don't have to have it at all. Some people wouldn't be able to cope with a Down's baby, others want to know what they might be letting themselves in for. 
Of people I know in RL it is 50:50 between those who do and don't have it.

When you have your booking in appointment at the hospital they'll give you a (very patronising) booklet about being pg, and lots of leaflets about this and that. You won't go short on information.

Koots - you have been through such a lot. The skin thing sounds similar to what Polly had, I think. She can tell you more about that. I did laugh at the beeny frogs!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Welcome Koots and thanks for your story. As you have read past posts you will know about all our different back grounds.
As Claire said we talk about everything and anuthing on here so never be afraid to ask questions, you will find it impossible to effend any of us
As for IUI it sounds like you have had all the tests done, so thats good.
I had natural IUI and a medicated cycle of IUI do you knwo which you will be having? I suspect 'a natural' cycle.
I am happy to tell you more about each if you want to know

I must be very luck with scans as I had the the nuchal done when I had my 12 week dating scan, I thought this was rountine but obviously not.

I will happily bring the book to the meet up Claire along with anythign else I can find.
So a date what suits everyone? I think a sunday would be best fro me again so that DH can have the boys

oh I am going to meet another FF today, eeeeekkkkk
It was all kind of done spontaneoulsy, I have been talking to her via pm for a few months as she lived near me and also has twins.
She moned in Jaunuary but is still fairly local to me, but beacue of the move and everything I have been dealing with this year we havn't spoken much but somehow we have arranged to meet this afternoon

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - your mini-meetup sounds great. Hope you have a lovely time.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey Everyone

Donna - Hope you had a nice afternoon  

Emma - It's been beautiful here all afternoon. Don't want to brag too much and jinx myself though


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Had a lovely afternoon and it was so nice talking to another twin mummy, I hope we will meet again.

So tored tonight I just want to cry, Not feeling good tonight and haven't been the last couple of days really

Busy day tomorrow and I hopefulyl trying yoga tomorrow night so not sure when I will get to post

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Does the other twin lady know what you are going through, or did you have to put on a bit of a front?

Hope you get a good night's sleep.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi All & welcome Koots   As Emma says, your physical issue sounds really similar to mine, although my vag was a little different in that it probably was all physical. I'm a bit too knackered tonight to go into details, although it sounds like you might have read all our stories - how dedicated! But just to say that I found the whole thing quite traumatic and difficult. Can I ask about your af? i assume that it gets through ok?

I have been away for three days, and it was all quite intense. Thanks for your txt Donna, appreciated it!

Love to all

Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Donna - Top tip for yoga - drink lots of water when you get out. For some reason it absolutely drains you. I think because it's so relaxing. Have fun though! 
Really pleased you enjoyed your time with the other twin mummy  

Polly - Lovely to hear from you


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Donna, glad you had a nice time with your twin friend.  I love yoga, absolutely one of the best things you can do for yourself - mind and body!  Hope you enjoy it!  My tip would be to take a small towel with you incase (like me) you find your hands slip on the mat when you're doing some postures like downward facing dog!

Annie, weather has been nice here too.  Just praying it lasts for our time away in Wales from Saturday!  I saw on the news that yesterday that they were talking about strategies to avoid more floods in the future.  I thought the strapline Floody Hell was quite apt.  Did you finish your petition?  Sorry, can't remember if you said.

Polly, good to hear from you.  Were you away with work or pleasure?

Emma, if you could pm me those details that you mentioned that would be great.

Morning Deedee, morning Koots.

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I forgot to say, got some books from the library.  The one Donna mentioned is really good.  

But one of them, my god, it is going straight back.  Not only is the author really sarcastic, she dismissed people with fertility issues as 'those who fall through the procreation cracks in the pavement' and made me feel very abnormal, and even said that IVF is just for those people who are too impatient to wait for it to happen naturally!!!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - WHAT!!!! Burn the bloody thing. How very dare she! 

My petition is almost ready to go out. I need to get another 100 copies done and then I can start wandering the streets on my estate asking people to sign them. 

The environment agency in my area has finally agreed to remove a grill from a brook that runs near my house. This is supposed to help, but we've had no notification as to when this might be done. I'm constantly chasing them.

The biggest fight we have ahead is with the water board to get the sewage drains fixed. That is what causes the problem for my house. 

I was sat in the garden yesterday, Hannah was playing in her little house and I was looking at the house and was welling up. I really do love it. It's all come together in the last couple of weeks and looks lovely. I can't bare the thought of flooding again.

I went to a Flood Fair last week and spoke to people from the water board and the council. It was really frustrating as they are well aware of the problems, but as with everything it's finance standing in the way. 

In the meantime I think we're going to invest in some swishy sandbag type things that were on display there. I'll feel a bit more confident if I have these things on standby and if the road does flood badly again it should at least minimise the damage. But..... it'll cost me £400 - £500  

Worth every penny I guess if it means I can protect my home  

Just need to pluck up the courage to spend the money on them! Good job we've got the inheritence coming at some point!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I don't know if it's hormones but I am on the verge of tears.  I rang the hospital again to see if they'd got the faxed referral letter and could I now make an appt, and they have said that their computer system is being changed and they can't look at my file to see if the letter has been recorded as received and they can't make any appointments, and hopefully it will be up and running again by Monday!  Then they said that not only do they need a gp letter but also that I need to have filled out a 'green folder' that my midwife would give me except that she hasn't because she doesn't work for that hospital and they don't have green folders in my local area, so now I have to drive to the hospital today or tomorrow (which from my work is 38 miles each way, when am I supposed to do that?) and collect it, and then take it back when I've filled it in but we're going away and I don't expect I'll have half the information.  Then she wanted to know my hospital number, but I don't have one?  I feel so upset, I have no idea what I'm doing, what I'm supposed to be doing, what's not being done, my mum said I need blood tests especially as I've had some of my thyroid removed and I don't know how / what / when, and that I'm supposed to get advice on what scans and tests to have, and by next Monday it is 10 weeks and no appts.  Every one I speak to tells me something different.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - What a bloody mess. Right hun, don't get upset. Get on the phone to your GP surgery. There is no way you should be doing any of this. Either they can help you sort this out or they can give you a number so you can track down your Midwife for some help and advice.

I'm furious for you. It's absolutely ridiculous that you're being given the run around like this. 

Don't worry about the blood tests. You have plenty of time time for those to be done.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Crying helps, apparently.  The maternity unit receptionist has now got the scan dept to agree to give me a date although I have to wait for them to ring me today.  I still have to drive over to the hospital today to collect this folder thing and the receptionist is giving me loads of leaflets to read when I get there.  As for a booking in appt.......... who knows.  

Right, am going to have to pretend I'm off to see a client and sneak out of work. 

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaah, good old crying. Well, whatever works! Let us know what day you finally get given. But it should be around 14th July, right?

Drive carefully today please!!! Don't go rushing to get back to work


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - you could always change hospitals. L&D are very efficient at this sort of thing. I understand you wanting to see the same consultant as you've had so far though, but it might make things so much easier for you.  Plus not so far to travel when in labour!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - ignore me, I'm probably speaking out of turn. It is, of course, up to you to choose the hospital that you want to go to.   My experience with L&D was so good that I think everyone should go there!

I had similar problems because I chose to go out of area. The mws I saw for check-ups (who are all based at your chosen hospital) hated the fact that I had different notes and forms to the ones they are used to.

As Annie says, you have ages before the bloods need to be done. They are usually done at around 12 weeks, but can be done up until 20 weeks (they'll lose them the first time anyway ). The booking in appointment is nothing more than a formality to get you into the system. They spend ages asking you lots of questions to which you will say 'no' (have you ever done drugs, been a victim of domestic violence, had various diseases, etc). Nothing actually happens that _needs_ to be done on the dot of 12 weeks.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm back.  I have loads of info and feel a lot better.  Took me 2 hours to get there and back though, but don't think anyone noticed or suspected anything.  Emma, I did consider changing hospitals but the baby and I are both at higher risk right throughout because of the pcos so I decided in the end that it was more important to be with the consultant and put up with the disorganisation, annoying as it is.  I have a scan date too, Annie good guess you were a day out!.

Right I promise no more me talk.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Claire -   all sorted! Oooh and not too long to wait either! Are you seeing your Consultant again before that time or are you done with him now?

How is everyone else today? 

Nothing much to report my end. DH & I are having dinner with some friends tonight and Hannah is going to my Mum's! Nice lie- in tomorrow and well deserved me thinks.

I had the play date from hell yesterday. Hannah was the devil in disguise. I went to bed at 8pm with a banging headache 

Oooh and all my nursery furniture arrived. DH is putting it all together this morning so I can spend the weekend putting all the finishing touches together. Really pleased as I didn't get to do a nursery for Hannah because of the extension. 

Anyway - that's me up to speed.

Back later x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Annie, sorry you had such a horrid play date but sounds like this evening will make up for it!

Emma, thanks for the pms yesterday, all very interesting information.

Morning Donna, how are things with you?

Morning Polly, morning Deedee.

Just to remind you all, I am going to Wales tomorrow but will be back late Tuesday.  We were originally going for a week but I'm too tired for that!  Annie, I'll give you a wave from the M4!

I don't know if I'll 'see' the consultant in the near future but will need to speak to him about my meds.  Actually, I saw him at the hospital yesterday, bumped into him in the corridor, he said 'I thought I recognised you' and I couldn't help think to myself 'really, and with my knickers on too'!  

Anyway, enough idle chit chat, I have a big meeting this morning and the document I need to prepare for it has only just arrived in my in box.   I might join Polly on the supplier sacking...

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - hope you have a lovely weekend. Sounds like you'll need a rest after today.

Annie - your evening sounds lovely. Enjoy! Did you buy your sandbags in the end?


Nothing much going on here. Off to GP's this morning for Robin to have injections. Possibly food shopping later if I can steal myself to do it. No weekend plans yet.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

I have developed a cold over night and have an achey neck!
Anyway we had an under 5's fun day in the local park yesterday and there were loads of activities for the boys and lots of info for me about things that go on in the area.
there is a baby gym happening today (I think its on every week) I hoped to go there but boys are asleep and SIL to be was meant to be here at 9am but not here yet

I enjoyed Yoga last night, it was a beginners class, oh just thought maybe I did something wrong and thats why my neck is aching?
Anway at first I was thinking it was boring and that I wouldn't be going back but after the first you positions I got into it. I am still not 100% if it is for me but I will go a few more times to see.

I did tell my new twin friend about the depression but I didn't go inot the self harm, but she may have read it on here anyway?
we are hopefully meeting again next week

sorry that was a bit of a 'me' post

Donna x x

Claire glad you have a scan sorted


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - This evening will definitely make up for it. I am counting the hours til 5pm when I get to drop her off! Knowing my luck she'll be an angel this afternoon and I won't want to let her go - can't win   A glass of wine would have been nice tonight. I have been having the occcassional treat, but still feel guilty  

 at your Consultant recognising your face

Oooh, I wish it was 15th July already! - I'm so impatient  

Oooh, when you are approaching Jct 15 on the M4 - look to your left. You'll see a couple of trees on top of a hill. It's a really famous local landmark and where my Dad's ashes are. Just thought I'd share that   Give him a wave for me! 


Deedee - OMG!!! just remembered it's scan day - aaaah!!! I can't remember what time it is. Does anyone else?!?! Good Luck. Hope s/he is just fine. Can't wait to find out the flavour  


Donna - Under 5's Fun Day!! - Either I don't notice these things going on around me or we are seriosuly lacking in my town! Sounds fantastic!
Get yourself dosed up on cold and flu tablets and try and get as much rest as is possible with twins!


Emma - Hope Robin does ok with his jabs today   I'm not looking forward to those again!!!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm getting impatient for news from Deedee  

I have a feeling it was this afternoon, but really not sure. Will just keep popping in to check..... sigh


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

oh wow completely forgot Deedee's scan, that has really cheered me up
Can't wait to find out


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't think she said a time of day.

A friend of mine had her scan this week and chose not to find out the sex. How mean is that!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hola amigas!

I'll have to keep you in suspense a bit longer- scan is at 2:30 which probably means 3:30 as we ALWAYS have to wait. Im nervous and excited 

Rotten weather again today so H and I are housebound. Not much else to report here just that Im getting bigger by the day- not helped by the fact that Im eating like a horse and not healthy stuff 

Claire- Glad you got sorted with the scan. Have a lovely time in Wales, I hope the weather is kind to you.

Donna- You have an FF living close by- how fantastic! 

Emma- Hope the injections aren't too traumatic for either of you  It always took more out of me than Hannah

Annie- How organised are you? Our nursery is still a study and will be for a while yet methinks. At least later on I'll know what colour to paint it- EEEEEK!!

Well I'll be back later with the news (or should I tease you all a  bit longer..........he he he!)

D xox


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

When I saw you had posted Deedee I thought you had news, but no still waiting....

Have a great time in Wales Claire, where abouts are you going? I went to Wales alot as a child and loved it.

Emma I hope Robin (and you are ok)

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Deedee, I too have forgotten it was scan day today.   I remembered yesterday though!

Donna, the ache in the neck could well be from yoga as you will be stretching different muscles.  I often have an ache somewhere after a yoga session!  I am very inflexible, think that has something to do with it, but over time it should get better!

Emma, hope Robin gets on ok with his injections today.

Annie, absolutely, will look out for that landmark. 

I have survived my meeting and while I didn't sack the supplier (mostly because I don't have the time or inclination to right now) I won't be giving them any further work!

We're going to south Wales Donna, to stay in Barry with my uncle who is very kindly cooking for us too so we will save on B&Bs and meals out.  We're going to visit where my Dad grew up, visit my two uncles who couldn't make it to the wedding, and hopefully have a relaxing day by the coast although the weather doesn't look too promising!

xxx


----------



## koots (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello everyone, hope you are all ok.

Thank you for all the lovely messages again. 

Sorry I have not written before, things been a bit manic at work and stuff. 

In reply to your questions about how we are approching the vag and ttc, well we are kind of hoping to do both. Start treatment but also carry on ttc ourselves.  Did anyone else find it hard work even just being entusiastic about trying to have 'S', nevermind think about BMS, or is it just me!?!  Any tips from anyone on how to improve things would be gratefully recieved.

When I see how far you have all come, how you have lovely families and new babies coming i just think it is so fantastic and just keep hoping that one day that is where we may be too. 

Donna , I think we will hopefully try 'natural' IUI first.  Not to sure though.  Have just found out first appointment to see Doc is on 24th July, am VERY excited... hooray something is happening at last !! 

Polly, it could be every similar to what you had, my af I don't think is affected, always pretty regular etc.  Any tips would be good though. 

I am sorry my writing always seems to be about me me me, I like to see what everone is up to but am afraid have not any experience with children groups and things so don't really know what to say about it, only that I hope you are all ok though! Claire enjoy your holiday in Wales ( i think that is right) and Donna you are lucky to have met someone near you that you can meet up with, hope you are enjoying your get togethers .  I hope you all have good weekends, I am taking my Mum to watch Sound on music in london for her 60th b'day pressie, and my dad, but he's not looking forward to it (he says!) .  Take care and speak soon  Koots x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello all,

I have heard from Deedee all is fine but she wouldn't reavel anymore to me so I have to wait till she posts tonight - very cheeky Deedee.

Hiya Koots, I happy to ask any questions about the IUI that you may have and yes I found/find it hard to be enthusiastic abotu 's'

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

oh forgot to say, Claire we used to go to Barry every year, I love the beach there
W eused to stay at the Barry Island holiday camp - which is sadly closed now


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, we didnt have to wait at all and scan went well. Everything looks fine and in the right place and I can disclose that Hannah will be having......


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

......a baby SISTER!!!!!!!!!

Well, you lot were all right and I was wrong! looks like another girl!!!!!! So much for mother's intuition 

We are absolutely delighted (although they can get it wrong)

I have to go back in a couple of weeks as she couldnt get a good look at the stomach but she isnt concerned, just needs to tick it off the list.

D xox


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Fantastic Deedee    


I actually got it right for a change. Well I never. Between the two of us we're keeping the sexes even on the team! 

Really pleased that it all went well. Perhaps they can double check when you go back in a couple of weeks. We were close to being called back because of baby's position, but she moved at the last second. Seems quite common. 

Oh, really happy for you Deedee. Are we having matching names again this time around


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

yea congratualtions Deedee I knew it was a girl, yipeee you get another cheeky scan to which is fab

Not feeling great so not a long one from me sorry


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

HI GIRLS!!!

It's lil' ol' me, Marie-do you remember me?!  

I was just sitting here on-line and started thinking about you girls and decided to send a little 'hello!'.  
OMG-by quickly reading your little bottom displays I see so much has changed since I've been away.  

Claire-I can't tell you how happy I was to come on here and see the news.  I am SO absolutely thrilled for you.  I hope you and lil' jelly bean are doing well.    

Annie, OMG Sweetheart, another bundle of joy on the way?!    How is that little Hannah doing?  

Donna-how are those two little angels?  

Dee Dee-you too Honey   and did I read another girl  ?!!!  

Emma-how are those two little boys of yours?!  

Polly-how are you Honey?!  

Okay, I think I covered every one and if I didn't-please forgive me, it's been a long time!!!
Again, I just read through really quickly so don't fully know your situations but would love to get a quick update from each of you if you have the time!  

As for me...well, it's been a long couple of months.  I know I talked to a couple of you girls but for those of you who don't know...things with my husband kinda started going south and we are now no longer together...we are in the process of a divorce.  To make a long story short, back in October of last year a man named Matt started working at my company.  Well, we started talking/flirting and really getting to know each other.  He gave me attention that I never received from my husband.  Basically he made me realize that I was 'comfortably numb' in my marriage and I really started seeing things much differently.  As time went by I found myself becoming more and more attracted to Matt and when I first felt these feelings I went to my husband and told him b/c I am a very honest person and wasn't going to keep that from him.  Any ways, after going to him several times, he continued to blow me and 'these feelings' off.  Finally, about 2 mos. later he 'woke up' but at that point it was too late.  I had already realized I was no longer 'in love' with him and instead was actually falling for Matt.  We tried to work things out but again, it was just too little, too late and towards the end of Feb. he asked me if I wanted a divorce.  It's not something he wanted but he knew it's what I wanted and what would make me happy.  He was not going to fight me for the house or the cats (as both really are mine) and moved out at the end of April.  Throughout all of this Matt and I have gotten closer and closer and we are not 'a couple' and don't have the BF/GF title but we are pretty close to it.  He is one of the most wonderful men I've ever met.  He is sweet, sensitive, hilariously funny, incredibly smart, tough, sexy, etc.  I have never had these feelings for any one, not even my husband.  I really feel as if we're soul mates.  When we are together it all just clicks-it's kinda hard to explain but I'm sure some of you know what I'm talking about.  Honestly, I really don't know what's going to come of all of it as he is not willing to 'commit' to me at this point but I'd like to think we will be an official couple at some point.  In his defense I'm not officially divorced yet and also, he has not been in a relationship for 7 years and has put up a lot of walls throughout that time.  I however think I'm slowly breaking those down, at least I hope so!  He spends a lot of time here at my house and we just have the best time together.  Also, he is so wonderful w/'my kids'-that is my 3 cats.  I can honestly tell you that I'm really happy.  Yes, it's very scary some times thinking of the prospect of 'being alone', etc. but I'd rather be by myself than be in a miserable, loveless marriage.  Don't get me wrong, my husband is a great guy but he just has a lot of growing up to do and I tried-for 12 years but in the end I knew it just wasn't going to work and it wasn't fair to him or myself to stay married just to be unhappy.  I do believe every thing happens for a reason and maybe that's why Stephen and I were never able to have sex or any thing else.  So...that's been my life in a nutshell and why I've been away.  Obviously, at this point in my life I have no plans of TTC a child in the near future.  I'd still love one day to have one but right now I have to focus on myself and getting my life back together again.  I know that if I'm meant to be a Mom (or a Mum as you say!), I will.  For now I'm just taking it day by day and hoping that things will all pan out w/my Matty but even if they don't, again, I believe God has a plan for all of us and we'll just see what happens!  Sorry for being so philosphical and bringing a lot of religious references into this post as that's not really who I am but I guess after you've been through what I've been through it really makes you take a step back and think.  

Okay, enough out of me-blah, blah, blah!!!  

I pray that you are all well and would love to hear from you.  I don't plan on posting on here reguarly but if any of you would like my personal e-mail, just PM me.  

Love and thanks to you all for listening and all your support while I was a regular member on this forum.
  &   ,
Marie


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello Marie - wow, what a lot you've been through since you last posted. It must have been such a difficult decision to make, but you sound much happier. I hope you and Matt can work things out and build a future together.  

The boys are well, thank you. Will is such a boy now - running around all day, and talking non-stop. Robin is lovely - the perfect baby, if I say so myself. He is so laid back - unlike his parents.  

Deedee - another girl! I'm not in the least surprised. Fanastic news. And yes, you and Annie must pick matching names again.  

Donna - thinking of you. 

Polly - you're very quiet. Hope you're ok.  I was looking out for you in town this morning, but didn't spot you. <mad stalker >

Annie - hope you're evening was fab.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow Marie, Fab to hear from you I still wear the jewllery you sent me infact there is still so much I haven't worn yet - so I think of you often.
Sorry you have had a rough few months but it seems like everything is working out for the best for you so I hope that continues.
You are more than welcome to carrying on posting, just becasue you are not TTC anymore we would love to speak to you

Deedee how are you feeling?

is anyone free tuesday evening for a yahoo chat?

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - Tuesday evening is good for me. Should be available about 8ish.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Marie - How lovely to hear from you   I am so sorry to read what you have been through the last few months, but it sounds like you did what was right for you and that's the main thing. You sounds incredibly happy.
I shall pm you in a moment as I'd love to keep in touch  


Donna - I'm free Tuesday night too  


Emma - Friday evening was lovely thank-you. The food was yuuuummy!!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Just had a lovely meal out and my mum has the boys overnight so I can relax for tonight atleast.
My aunt is up from bexhill for the week which will be really nice.

I am meeting with my family support worker tommorrow (Ellen) so I hope she is more chatty this week it felt a little awkward in places last week.

I will be online on tuesday from around 7 (dh is out to 8 so I will be able to chat freely with out him being here)

Hope you all had nice weekends and enjoyed the nice weather

Any names for us Deedee?

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Just thought it was time I said hi. I am fine, and reading, but very snowed under recently, but hope to be back to normal soon 

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Marie- It's great to hear from you again  I have been thinking about you. Im so sorry things didnt work out between you and your husband, it must have been a very difficult time for you. You certainly seemto be in a good place right now and are very positive about the future- that's great!

Polly- Good to hear from you . I take it you are snowed under with work- hope it settles down soon.

Donna- Enjoy your night off. I hope all goes well tomorrow with the support worker, things will probably get easier when you get to know each other a bit better. No names yet, Ive only been thinking of boys so have to start from scratch with the girls. What do you think of Libby- (only joking Annie!)

Pretty uneventful weekend here- the weather is still naff, raining one minute and sunny the next. Yesterday I treated myself to some new maternity clothes as my old stuff is looking a bit tatty. watched a really cheesy film last night and collapsed into bed exhausted. Today we had friends round with their 6 week-old. Im going to have serious problems with H as she is sooo jealous if I go anywhere near another baby 


My Tuesday classes have now finished but I have a couple of private students to keep me busy aswell as the work for my dad. Ive decided not to teach over the summer as I usually do as i want to spend quality time with H and I also can't be bothered with the stress of it all on top of being pregnant- a good move I think.


Right Im off for a soak,

DD xo


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Deedee - Good move definitely. Enjoy your summer with H before your world gets turned upside down again. 
I think I'm going to have similar problems with my H. She goes banannas if I pick up another child. She actually now flings her arms around me and shouts "My Mummy"   So, it's going to be great fun  
I bought a few pices of maternity wear, but so many friends had babies after me that they've all been bringing their clothes over. I've had 4 enormous bags of clothes. Trousers are typically no good as I'm a foot taller than all of them   - but tops and skirts have been great, especially for work. 
 - I was speed reading your post and saw the word "Libby" and for a moment thought - oh wow, we like the same name again   

Polly - Glad you're ok. Will be good to catch up with you. Are you able to get online Tuesday night for a chat?

Donna - Hope things go well with Ellen today


We had quite a good weekend here   The nursery is 2/3 finished and I'm thrilled to bits with it. There's a few boxes that need to be put up in the attic, a general clean and we're good to go....eeek! It was most emotional (hormones) hanging ickle clothes in the wadrobe. I didn't get to do any of that with Hannah. All of her things were in boxes.

I took Hannah to a Steam Fair on Saturday (very Emma of me  ) and she absolutely loved it. It was at a local farm so there was animals to look at, little fairground type rides perfect for her age and tractors of course  

Yesterday we spent at a friends house and we went to Pizza Hut for lunch. Turns out Hannah loves pizza or cheesy bread as she has christened it  

DH is on his course again this week, which means he is home every evening - yipee! Means I can go out shopping and meet up with friends if the mood takes me. Truth be told, I'm so knackered I'll be in bed by 8pm every night I expect. Nice to have the option though  



Right - I've taken up enough space. Back later


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - hope you get on top of things soon.

Annie, Deedee - your Hannahs will be just fine with the new babies. I worried so much about the same thing. Will wouldnt let me hold my baby niece when I was pg, but he is absolutely fine with Robin. No jealousy at all. There've been a few times where he has hit Robin whilst having tantrums, but only because he was the nearest thing. It could just as easily have been the dog, a chair, etc. It is so sweet when he says 'hello baby' and 'night, night baby', etc, and I'm sure you will have the same.

Donna - hope your meeting with the support worker goes ok.

I am Cinderemma again today. Dh is at Wimbledon with clients. Centre Court tickets, champagne, lunch, all the frills, etc. I am so jealous. It is just not fair.   My day has consisted of having a man round to do something to my kitchen ceiling, and a trip to the supermarket to buy nappies.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Emma, that is just pure cruel. Even I am insanely jealous. I am a massive Wimbledon fan and I've only managed to get tickets once! 

Centre Court, champagne lunch.... I feel sick with envy


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - I've been stewing with jealousy about your DH being at Wimbledon all day    He's had some fab matches on Centre Court. Is he still there watching Murray play?

Beautiful bloomin weather and to add insult to injury a woman in Sainsbury's told me Pimms was on offer today. I could have cried


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes, he is watching the Murray match (jammy sod ). I keep seeing him on TV - so weird!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

oooh, where is he. I can vent my jealousy in his direction  


Jammy, Jammy git. I would looooove to be at this match.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

He left just at the point where Andy Murray was about to lose the 3rd set and match ... just before the comeback!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

No way!!! Bet he's kicking himself! 

I was on the edge of my sofa last night, biting my nails and screaming at the t.v!!!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Me too Annie! One of the best matches I've seen for a long time.

Fabulous weather today. I'm planning a lazy day in the sunshine - playground this morning, garden this afternoon.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - weather is lovely here too. Well, what I can see from my dark box in the corner! Can you believe that we are finally being moved to a new office, right next to a window... just as I go on maternity leave  

Enjoy your time in the sunshine today


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Is Claire back today? Has anyone heard from her?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

She's probably in transit as we speak.

So, how long are you going to take off after number 2 is born?

I've just washed my front door (for the first time ever  ).


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=147743.0


----------

